# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Mbi dashurine

## ani-ani80

Te dashur lexues,
ne vazhdim do te bashkangjis nje krijim te Mondes, mbi dashurine dhe hallet e shqiptareve. Sigurisht qe deshira ime dhe vecanarisht e Mondes eshte, qe ju te ndani me ne pervojat tuaja dhe po qe se keni histori apo krijime te ngjashme te na i beni edhe ne te njohura.
Ju uroj lexim te kendshem.

Ani-Ani80

P.S. Ne vazhdim vazhdon krijimi i Mondes:


Hi Monda,

kur ne marsin e vitit qe shkoi ne Madrid plasen ca bomba ne tren, qeveria e atjeshme nuk pertoi fare, qe me njehere te nxirrnin si fajtore ETAN (nje organizate qe lufon per pavarsine e vendit te baskeve). Ky version qeveritar u trumpetua ne media pernjeheresh dhe ne pamje te pare u duk se shume njerez do ta besonin.
Nderkohe qe ne ditet ne vazhdim njerezia u beri nje homazh te reneve, kortezhi i njerezve fillonte me nje pllakate te madhe:
*Ne nuk jemi idiote*.
Shumekush e publikoi kete pllakate sikur ishte nje mesazh, i cili u drejtohej terroristeve, por ne te vertete ky ishte nje mesazh qe i drejtohej qeverise spanjolle, e cila perpiqej qe edhe kete masaker te inskenuar nga islamistet, ta perdorte per te nxehur gjakrat ne vend.

Po ti kthehemi puneve tona, une shoh qe edhe ne kemi dicka te perbashket. Po ti risemi edhe pak asaj bisede te shkurter qe patem sot, me duhet te mendoj dhe te them qe ti je duke bere nje loje te njejte, pra po perpiqesh te mbushish mendjen vetes dhe profesorit, qe une qenkam i eger dhe ti po humbet besimin tek une.
Si mund te jete e vertet nje gje e tille, kur ti qe heren e fundit, qe kerkove bese nga une dhe professori, qe nuk do ta permendim kete bisede, nuk ke kontaktuar me mua fare. Cfare te paska shtyre ty te mendohesh qe une jam i eger? Thirra une gje ne shtepi dhe thashe qe kam biseduar me Monden, te shkruajta leter per familjen, u thashe qe ti po bredh me mua apo me ndonje tjeter neper rruge dhe pub-e? Sigurisht qe JO.
Pasi te kisha bere une nje gje te tille, ti sot do te ishe e mbyllur ne shtepi, ose e varur me ose pa deshiren tende ne litar, e jo me te diskutonim per vazhdim shkolle apo plane te tjera adoleshentesh.

Atehere perse e ben ti kete, ose me mire perse familja jote sillet ne kete menyre me mua?
Mendimi im eshte ky: ata e kane marre vesh qe une jam njeri me *karakter te eger* (keshtu quajne ata njeriun qe lufton per te miren e vet dhe qe nuk din te dorezohet perpara veshtiresive). Po ashtu ata kane kuptuar qe mua nuk kane mundesi te me bejne presion dhe te sillen sic kane qejf malesoret te sillen me dhendurret e tyre. Ne te gjithe rremujen qe eshte bere ke ndikuar edhe ti me papjekurine dhe pavendosshmerine tende, duke mos arritur kurre te tregoheshe e vendosur.

Ndersa ajo qe ata nuk kaperdijne fare eshte fakti qe une kam nje femije, pra shkurt ambienti ku ju jetoni, akzepton me kollaj te sakrifikoni dashurine dhe te pranoni turpin e bere ne saj te dashurise apo aventures tende, sesa te dali neser dhe te thone qe ky eshte dhenderri yne. Mesa duket ata mbajne shpresa qe civilizimi i shoqerise shqiptare te ecin vetem ne drejtimin e deshiruar nga ju, pra qe ti te martosh nje burre, i cili nder te tjera te akzeptoje flirtin tend dhe te durojne mbi shpatulla edhe ndonje marrezi timen po qe se une vazhdoj te jem i inatosur si tani.
Ju ama harroni
fare qe duhet te jeni edhe ju ata qe duhet te civilizoheni. Si mbani shprese qe te civilizohen meshkujt apo familjet e tjera dhe te pranojne dashurine apo kurvllekun tend (me fal nese me duhet ta quaj keshtu), kur ti dhe familja jote nuk jeni te afte te beni nje hap perpara, sigurisht edhe kete per te miren tuaj?

Megjithate keto jane punet tuaja dhe mua qe sot e mbrapa nuk me interesojne me, mua nuk me rrihej pa te thene edhe nje here qe: Zemerimi qe une kam tani karshi teje dhe familjes tende, nuk me pengon per te realizuar enderrat tona.
Po ashtu une per hir te kultures time familiare dhe shoqerore do te te garantoj qe prej meje nuk ke per te marre as telefonata dhe as "kercenime". 
Cdo vendim qe do te marrish ti tani e mbrapa do ta marrish pa qene nen presionin tim.
Ne rast se ka nje arsye qe une nuk do te "hakmerrem" apo te tregohem i keq me ty dhe familjen tende, eshte qe une nuk do tu jap juve dhe vecanarisht ty asnje shans qe te thoni qe u tregova i keq. Hakmarrja qe do te bej une do te jete duke ju injoruar dhe duke u kenaqur qe ti, familja jote dhe kusherinjt e tu do te nderrojne rruge kur te me shohin mua. Nuk me trembin aspak kercenimet apo gerthitjet e tyre, qe do te me hiqkan qafe. Nuk mund te me vije nje e keqe nga nje familje qe ndrydh njenjat e vajzes se tyre dhe "ne vend qe te heqin vetullat, qorrojne syte", duke i hedhur vetes dhe ty nje turp te tille. Hakmarrja ime do te zgjasi perjetesisht karshi teje dhe familjes tende. Do te jesh ti ajo, qe sic tha baba jot dhe e pranove edhe ti, qe do te veshish tirqit e te mos martohesh kurre, ose te martosh njerin qe te ta permend dashurine apo aventuren tende sa te jesh gjalle.
Ndersa ti do te krahasosh ate "malesorin" gjithmone me mua dhe ke per te mallkuar veten dhe familjen tende per "fatin e zi" qe paske patur.

Te pershendes

Fatmiri

P.S. Ne qofte se i gjithe qellimi i takimeve tua me profesorin, ka qene qe te ulesh masen e zemerimit apo te hakmarrjes time atehere mund te flesh e lire, pasi ia ke arritur qellimit. Shpresoj qe kaq sukses qe pati professori per te me ulur inatin mua, ta kete edhe me ty dhe familjen tende, per t'ju kujtuar vlera te paperseritshme qe jeni duke i humbur.
Ne te kundert une do te vazhdoj te dua nje vajze si ty, por me edukaten e duhur qytetare dhe familiare. Sigurisht qe ne qofte se professori nuk ka sukses, atehere ju nuk jeni ata qe me meritori mua dhe vajza qe une do te dashuroj nuk ke per te qene ti KURRE.
Tani e mbrapa nuk ke se perse te ndihesh inferiore karshi shoqeve tuaja, ti tashme ke patur edhe nje flirt dhe seksi nuk eshte me tabu per ty. 
Do te marrish me me vendoshmeri ne diskutimet shoqerore, ku deri tani ke qene si me e ndrojtur dhe me me pak pervoje. Tani mund te dalish me ballin hapur qe je nje vajze e civilizuar,  biles deri me sot mund te thoje qe te vjen akoma prapa.
Mos harro qe une e kam durimin, forcen, burrerine dhe qytetarine e duhur per tu ulur dhe biseduar me ty dhe familjen tende, pse jo edhe per te marre pergjigjen negative. Mos e kenaq sedren tende dhe te familjes tende me iluzionin qe e lame se une isha shume brutal. Zemerimi im filloi kur ti me genjeve dhe familja jote nuk me pret ne shtepi.
Megjithe keto qe kane ndodhur une e kam ndjenjen e duhur per te arritur ato qe kemi enderruar.
Ishalla ti dhe familja jote merrni vendimin e duhur.
Ne rast se vendos per JO, ma thuaj te lutem me dy llafe, ne qofte se don zoti dhe ti vendos per po, atehere ulu dhe fol me profesorin. 
Krijoji atij dhe me vone edhe mua te te ndihmojme ty dhe familjen tende, pasi ju jeni ata qe keni nevoje per ndihme.
Ajo qe nuk arrij te kuptoj eshte, si ka mundesi qe ti nuk merr pjese me studentet e tjere ne oret e mesimit? Une mendoja se ti tashme pas nje vit stazhi dhe rremujave te krijuara do te perqendroheshe pas mesimeve!

Mos harro te lutem qe, pavaresisht i dashurura: *NUK JAM IDIOT*
Kur ti te dish se cdo besh me vetveten atehere e din se ku me gjen.



-----Ursprüngliche Nachricht-----
Von: MIRI98 [mailto :majmun duke kercyer: iri98@hotmail.de]
Gesendet: Montag, 17. Oktober 2005 07:27
An: Monda (monda_l@yahoo.com)
Betreff: Kur duhet te na vije turp te shikojme veten ne pasqyre!?

E dashur Monda,
Askush me mire sesa ti, nuk e din se deri kur do ti nisi e-mail-at e mi te pafund ne kete forme. Megjithate persa i perket anes time, te garantoj se edhe shume kohe, une do te te shkruaj.
Duke u nisur nga ato qe fatkeqesisht po ndodhin dhe aq me teper tash 2 muaj mua me mungon, po mundohem si gjithmone te bej nje analize te zhvillimeve te fundit. Sa per vertetesine e tyre, askush me mire sesa ti, nuk mund ta dije, por nuk e ke te drejten morale te me thuash qe po bej gabim, pasi sic edhe e din mire, ti mua nuk me flet dhe nuk me thua se c'ndodh me ty.
Persa u perket "keqkuptimeve" te fundit dhe aq me teper deklaratave te tua, perballe njeriut te vetem, i cili po mundohet me mish e me shpirt te na uli edhe nje here te flasim, mund te them qe jane komplet te pabazuara.
Qe te jemi me te kthjellet dhe te mos leme shume gjera te na ikin pa i analizuar, me duhet t'ia nisi, pikerisht aty ku kane filluar gjerat, pra tek JO-ja jote e pare. Kete ti nuk po e thua tani, kur une paskam bere nje gabim, pra qe kam derguar nje fotokopje te letres tende bashke me frymezimin dhe ndjenjen time prane familjes tende, por e ke thene qe diten e 2-te qe je ndare me mua, pra me daten 14.08.2005. Pas asaj "beteje imagjinare" apo pas dy ditesh qe me mbajte mua me genjeshtra se gjoja po bisedoke me familjen, ti me plot fantazi shkruajte fjalet:
-"me vjen keq por mbaroi cdo gje, s'mund te kete me asgje mes nesh. Te kerkoj te me falish e te uroj gjithe te mirat.
Lamtumire. Babi po me fejon me nje tjeter qe te me mbaje ne shtepi".
Persa i perket versionit tend, qe gjoja e paska shkruar dikush tjeter, kete perralle mund t'ua tregosh te tjereve po jo mua, pasi sic e ke thene edhe vete, ti ke qene dhe vazhdon te jesh nje liber i hapur per mua. 
Biles sa per tu mburrur pak perpara teje me aftesite e mia parashikuese, une kete e kam ndier qe diten e premte, kur jemi ndare perpara shtepise tende dhe ti me pyete gati ne menyre kercenuese: -"a do me japish edhe kete vit kohe?".
Pasi ti more pergjigjen time: -"pasi te kesh folur me prinderit e tu, atehere ulemi dhe flasim", ti ke tundur koken ne nje menyre te atille, qe pa dashje tregove ate cfare kishe ne plan te beje. E nejse c'rendesi ka kjo.
Po ashtu Jo-ja jote e tanishme vjen edhe pas shume Jo-ve te tjera, qe permes mesazheve apo telefonateve te mia, kane ngelur pa pergjigje. Po ashtu tani ke edhe pafytyresine dhe thua: -"perse nuk konsultohesh me mua, perpara se te shkruash letra te tilla familjes time?" Nderkohe qe ti i thua keto, harron qe ishte kusheriri jot, Bashkimi i cili te ka thene shume here qe une dua te flas me ty, biles ne me te kemi lene edhe shume orare te mundshme kur ti me telefonin e tij te me therrisje mua. Por ose jam cmendur une dhe ti nuk ke dashur, ose ai nuk ka folur me ty fare. Kete te fundit nuk e besoj fare, pasi sic e din edhe vete, une me Bashkimin kemi folur edhe per gjera te tjera me te avanzuara, te cilat do te na e kishin zgjidhur kete "hale problem" qe kemi tani. Por si gjithmone "problemi" i vetem i imi dhe i atij ke qene ti dhe askush tjeter.
Ashtu sic e ke marre vesh edhe ti tashme, une ate letren e pata shkruajtur per ty dhe me pas do te ishe ti ajo qe do te vendosje se c'duhej bere me te.
Fakti qe ti nuk dole ne takimin e premtuar me prof. dhe ai nuk mundi te
te jepte letren, me beri te mendohem se ti po "debatoje" me familjen dhe nje mesaszh i tille do te te ndihmonte.
Duke qene se ti, si me mua as edhe me familjen tende, asnjehere nuk ke luajtur me "letra te hapura", ka bere qe ti te mos e kesh energjine dhe frymezimin e duhur per te perdorur ate leter, te cilen ti nuk e ke lexuar akoma, per te vazhduar "betejen" me familjen.
Ditet e fundit treguan qe ti nuk e ke lexuar fare letren, ka qene vetem nje bisede ne familje qe na paska ardhur nje leter prej "atij leshgjatit" dhe komentin e saj ta kane bere ata. Letra qe kisha pregatidur une per te te dhene ty, sic edhe e ke lexuar tashme, ka ndryshime thelbesore, por une i ndodhur perballe "heshtjes" tende u mundova ta redaktoj ne nje menyre te pelqyeshme edhe per ty.
Ti nje kopje te letres e ka marre me kohe me e-mail dhe pavaresisht qe e ke lexuar nuk me ke thene se c'te beja me te.
Po ashtu ti e din fare mire, qe e-maili im fillonte me fjalet: - lexoje kete mesazhin tim qe po te dergoj. Ndoshta merremi vesh me mire duke i shkruar gjerat. Po te duash mund ta lexosh edhe me prinderit e tu. Shikoje edhe nje here: 


E dashur Monda,							
I nderuari  z. Ramadan Sula,

në  pamundësi për te biseduar me ju, po vazhdoj tju shkruaj mendimet e mia, të cilat unë do të kisha dashur tua thoja në sy. 

Meqe une fale pervojes time jetesore arrita ta njoh shume shpejt se Monda ishte njeriu i duhur, nuk desha ne asnje moment ta humbja. Po ashtu une kam mesuar se nje lidhje mes dy njerezish behet me e forte pas kalimit te shume provave dhe mundimeve, prandaj e dija qe me e udhes ishte te prisja deri sa Monda te mbaronte shkollen dhe nderkohe kisha edhe kohe ta njihja edhe me mire. Po ashtu edhe ajo mbaronte shkollen dhe kishte nje vision me te qarte, mbi ate qe donte te arrinte ne jete. Fakti qe ne ose me mire vendi yne ka kaluar dhe po kalon shkallet me 3-4 pernjeheresh dhe qe ne shume here dicka qe eshte normale per perendimoret e adaptojme ne rrethanat shqiptare, me fut gjithmone ne mendime. Per mendimin tim, jo vetem ne shqipetaret, por edhe popuj te tjere si ne ne zhvillim, bejne shume adaptimin e gjerave moderne ne menyre te gabuar.
Une kam motra vete ne shtepi, biles njera eshte moshatare e Mondes dhe nuk do te me vinte asnjehere mire qe ajo te kishte lidhje me nje djale, i cili eshte se shumti 4 jave ne vit ne Shqiperi. Pavaresisht se une perpiqem ti mbushi mendjen vetes qe qenkam modern dhe nje gje e tille nuk me prishka pune, une kam prinder ne shtepi, per te cilet nje gje e tille nuk eshte normale.

Gjate bisedave ne telefona dhe me pas gjate takimeve me Monden, ajo me ka folur me aq pasion dhe krenari per familjen e vet dhe vecanarisht per ju, saqe jo vetem ajo por edhe une, prezantimin e lidhjes tone tek ju e pame shume te lehte. Nderkohe qe ne po njiheshim Monda kishte biseduar edhe me djalin e motres tuaj (Bashkim Asllanin) dhe biles ai erdhi nga Puka urgjent qe te takoheshim dhe te bisedonim, se si te vepronim. Ajo qe ne na zuri ngushte dhe qe na detyroi te nxitoheshim ishte fakti, qe ai ne momentin e fundit nuk e pa te arsyeshme te bisedonte me ne. Une takimin me te e mendoja me shume si nje keshille prej shoku apo njeriu te afert te Mondes dhe familjes tuaj. Fakti qe ai e anashkoloi kete bisede ishte per mendimin tim i justifikueshem. Une ate dite apo te nesermen kisha ne plan te vija me Baben tim tek ju ne shtepi, prandaj edhe vendimi i tij mu duk i arsyeshem.
Meqe une i kisha ditet e numeruara, u detyruam qe ti pershpejtonim gjerat, prandaj edhe Monda jua tregoi kete muhabet ju ne rruge.
Duke mos lene pa marre persiper gabimet qe mund te kem bere une, dua te te them sinqerisht qe Monda ne kete mes eshte e pafajshme. Ne rast se ka ndoshur diku nje gabim apo keqkuptim, kam qene une ai qe mund ta kem bere. Ka qene deshira per te mos e humbur Monden si njeri, pasi nje vit apo dy qe mund ti zgjasi Mondes shkolla, mund te ndodhin shume gjera, kur nje cift nuk ka vene qellime te perbashketa. Gjithashtu une i jam trembur gjithmone asaj, qe ju edhe tani e quani problem te madh, faktin qe ne me Monden te hapnim nje muhabet te tille pas nje apo dy vitesh. Sigurisht qe zhgenjimi juaj atehere do te ishte me i madh.
Ne rast se une apo Baba im ju kemi nevrikosur ne telefonatat tona, atehere ne ju kerkojme ndjese. Kjo ka ardhur vetem nga fakti qe ju gjate bisedes tone se bashku me Baben tim dhe djalin e motres tende, keni thene qe ne kontaktin mund edhe ta vazhdojme permes telefonave, por ama nje hap tjeter do te behet vetem kur te keni marre vendimin ju familjarisht.

Pas gjithe atyre diteve te para, Monda mua me shkruajti nje e-mail, te cilin une pa miratimin e saj do ta kopjoj ne kete leter per ju. Do te me fali Monda, po ashtu edhe ju, por kete po e bej thjesht per tu treguar ju sesa e kuptimplote ka qene lidhja jone.



Do 05.05.2005 09:27

Ej ckemi!
Nuk arrij te te pershkruaj me fjale gjendjen time te tanishme sepse ne te vertete s'besoj
se ekzistojne fjalet e duhura. Pyes veten nese e gjithe kjo histori e jona ishte e vertete apo fryt i imagjinates time, por s'eshte ashtu pasi ka lene mbrapa nje dhimbje te madhe.
Si eshte e mundur qe arrite te me beje per vete per kaq pak kohe, si u tregova une kaq e dobet e si munda te shkaterroj c'do gje qe e kisha arritur per vite ne kaq pak kohe?
Tek flisja me ty e imagjinoja nje rrugezgjidhje ne mendjen time per te cilen isha e bindur qe do te funksiononte por qe s'eshte keshtu. Prisja nje beteje shume te forte, por as kjo s'doli pasi te gjithe me shohin me keqardhje e mundohen te me bejne te shoh pak me larg.
Te imagjinoj tani duke thene qe: "E shikon qe kisha te drejte qe kisha dyshime ne sigurine tende?"
Reklamat e tua jane shperndare pothuajse kudo, pune te cilen e kane bere shoqet e mia,
e sot me vjen nje shoqe e imja me nje nga ato fletushkat ne dore, e qe se kishte idene fare qe une isha ne dijeni te tyre, filloi duke me treguar per reklamen tende se si funksiononte.
Te tregova kete qe ashtu sikurse ajo shoqja ime u mundua te me sqaronte dicka qe une e dija me kohe edhe mes nesh do jete e njejta gje,gjithmone do mundohem te te them gjera qe per mua jane te reja e qe ti i di ato me kohe.
Gjithmone do jem per ty nje liber i hapur e faqet e te cilit ti i di permendesh.E di qe do thuash qe ku eshte ajo forca e madhe qe kishe per te kundershtuar kedo, por a ia vlen kjo kur ne ndergjegjen time do ekzistoje nje "barre" e mbushur me dhimbje, te cilen po iua shkaktoj pikerisht njerezve qe dua me shume e qe me kane dhene gjithcka, e qe me dridhet trupi tek i shoh te vuajne per mua. Babi filloi serish cigaren e mami mat tensionin c'do 5 min. Biles rri ne ankth se mos peson ndonje krize te madhe.
E di qe keto gjera s'te interesojne por po i ndjeja te ti them.
Doje afer vetes nje person te guximshem qe s'jam une, e di qe keto gjera jane mendime te vonuara qe duhet te ti kisha thene kohe me pare, e e di qe do me urresh shume dhe per kete me vjen tmerrsisht keq e me dhemb shume por je nje njeri te cilin nuk do doja te mos e kisha takuar pasi duke te pare ty kuptova se sa gjera kam humbur, por dua te te them qe ke lene gjurme ne jeten time.
Dua te me falesh per kohen dhe energjite qe te kam shpenzuar dhe uroj me gjithe shpirt qe nje dite te mos me urresh kaq shume e te me kujtosh si dicka te bukur ashtu sikurse une ty.
Je njeriu me i mrekullueshem e me ndergjegjen me te paster qe kam njohur.
S'po te them gje tjeter por te uroj gjithe te mirat e kesaj bote e te lutem mos me urre shume e perpiqu te me kuptosh sado pak. 

Perzemersisht 
Monda


Shprehje e dashurise dhe e sinqeritetir tone, ishte edhe fakti qe ne edhe pas kesaj historie e mbajtem kontaktin perseri. Telefonuam, shkruajtem dhe biles ne qershor une erdha per nje dite ne Tirane. Po ashtu fakti qe ate dite Monda kishte nje provim dhe per te shijuar momentet me mua nuk shkoi fare, eshte shume domethenes dhe tregon edhe shpirtin e sakrifices qe ka ajo, jo vetem per vete por edhe per mua.

Ka shume gjera, te cilat njeriu nuk arrin ti shohi dot si si do te dalin ne te ardhmen, prandaj imagjinata e njeriut ka krijuar Zotin, jo se e kane pare kund, por thjeshte pasi shpreson qe ai te jete diku dhe atehere kur ai nuk mundet, Zoti ta ndihmoje. Po ashtu shoqerite njerezore ne cdo vend te botes kane nxjerre rregulla dhe parime, qe kane ngelur akoma te pashkruara. Nder to eshte edhe fjala e dhene, ose ajo qe ne e quajme bese.

Sipas ligjeve perendimore, qe te ftosh dike per vizite, duhet qe mikpritesi te paraqesi prane zyres te huajve ne qytetin ku banon, nje kerkese per kete. Bashke me kerkesen duhej te paraqitin edhe kontraten e punes, kontraten e shtepise, si dhe nje vertetim qe ka te ardhurat te mjaftueshme per te perballuar shpenzimet e udhetimit dhe te qendrimit. 
Veren qe shkoi mua me lindi deshira, qe ti merrja prinderit e mi per nje vizite disa ditore, prandaj u nxora edhe pashaportat dhe meqe mua me vinte me per mbare ti merrja me vete, une zgjodha rrugen me te shkurter dhe me te pabesueshme, vendosa te shkoja personalisht prane ambasades.
Kur une i thashe Konsullit, qe kisha ne plan te merrja prinderit e mi me vete per disa jave, si dhe deri sa te shkoja une dhe te paraqisja kerkesen atje humbisja shume kohe, ai me pa me habi.
Po si duhet ta besoj une qe ju keni kontraten e punes, shtepine e mjaftueshme si dhe te ardhurat e mjaftueshme? Po ashtu si duhet ta besoj une, qe organet perkatese ne qytetin ku banoni do tua jepnin nje leje te tille.
Pasi me zgjati nje cigare, shtoi: -Pastaj ju duhet ta dini qe ambasada nuk mund te leshoje viza pa miratimin e organeve perkatese? Ju e dini, qe po te ndodhin dicka me ju ose me prinderit tuaj, mund te shkaktohen edhe demtime finanziare apo juridike per shtetin?
Une i thashe qe i plotesoja te gjitha kushtet per ti ftuar prinderit e mi, si dhe organet perkatese, nuk do te me pengonin asnjehere per nje gje te tille.
Duke shuar cigaren ai me pyeti: -Po si duhet tju besoj une juve more zotri. Ju sapo keni hyre ne zyren time dhe biles as emrin nuk ua shqiptoj dot?
Une ju pergjigja: -Besojini fjales time te nderit. Besoji fjales se dhene dhe mallkimit te Nenes, qe e detyruan Kostandinin te ngrihej nga varri.
Me pa ne sy dhe mu drejtua: Persa kohe don ti mbash prinderit? 
Une nuk isha pregaditur per nje pyetje te tille akoma dhe nderkohe qe une po mendohesha se sa mund te ishte e arsyeshme, ai mu drejtuar: -A mjaftojne 2 vjet? 
Une te te them te drejten nuk kisha menduar me shume sesa 2-4 jave, por i thashe se kjo eshte e mjaftueshme.
Me vizat ne dore une dola nga ambasada.
Pas 6 javesh qendrimi si dhe disa vizitave mjekesore, prinderit e mi u kthyen per Shqiperi. Bashke me nje leter falenderimi, une i dergova Konsullit edhe nje kopje te biletave dhe te llogarive te paguara prane klinikes.
Me e pamundura ka ndodhur kur kunatit te motres time, i cili ka qene bashke me Baben tim ne familjen tuaj, pas nje keqkuptimi dhe vendimi jo te drejte te gjykates belge, i ndalohej hyrja ne Bashkimin Evropian. Ai vuante nga nje semundje e zemres, e cila per rrethanat dhe mjetet e mjekesise shqiptare ishte e pamundur te sherohej. Une permes nje letre, nder te tjera informova konsullin per vendimin e gjykates belge dhe njekohesisht garantoja qe personi ne fjale ishte miku im dhe per cdo gje perfshi edhe shpenzimet hyja garant.
Pasi kunati i motres erdhi dhe u mjekua, une se bashku me nje tjeter falenderim, kopje te biletes se kthimit dhe llogarite e paguara ne spital, kam njoftuar dhe falenderuar ambasaden ne Tirane.
I dhashe keta shembuj vetem per tju treguar se as konsulli nuk kishte asnje garanci mbi ate qe do te ndodhte apo mbi ate qe mund te beja une. As Qemali, Cercizi apo Shkelqimi (rahmet paste), kur me linin cantat e tyre plot me para per ti mbajtur, nuk kishin asnje dokument ku une hyja garant per te ruajtur parate e tyre. 
Ata thjeshte me kane besuar mua dhe kane shpresuar, qe te mos ndodhte asgje e padeshirueshme, te cilen une nuk e perballoja dot.

Edhe ju z. Ramadan nuk keni asnje dokument ku une hyje garant per keto qe them, por ama ju lutem besomeni mua dhe vajzes tuaj, besojini dashurise dhe forces tone per te patur nje jete te lumtur dhe nderkohe te shpresojme te gjithe se bashku, qe te mos ndodhi asgje te cilen ne materialisht ose shpirterisht nuk e perballojme dot. 

Ju si prinder e keni shume te veshtire te kuptoni ate qe po perjetojme une dhe Monda, por ama, ky eshte nje hall, te cilin nuk e ka patur vetem Monda, por edhe vajza te tjera.
Secili ka dhene zgjidhjen me te mire qe ka ditur. Ndersa ne nuk kemi filluar akoma te merremi me zgjidhjen e problemit.
Si une ashtu edhe Monda, kemi patur, kemi dhe do te kemi shoke apo shoqe, te cilet kane patur nje problem te ngjashem. Pasi djali apo vajza me budallekun e te qenit i dashuruar, merr mundimin dhe e paraqet kete dashuri para familjes, ai pret nje keshille, apo ndihme ne realizimin e kesaj enderre ne menyre me te mire dhe te pranueshme per vete dhe per familjen e vet. Por kur dashuria dhe planet e te dashuruarve nuk realizohen dhe djali apo vajza nuk e kane forcen per ta realizuar, atehere ata e vuajne shume humbjen e njeriut te deshiruar.
Ka nga ata qe qysh te nesermen varin veten apo pijne ilac mizash. Ata te cilet nuk e bejne kete, i premtojne vetes te mos martohen me kurre, apo fillojne qe te nesermen kerkimin e nje tjeter njeriu. Por ama kete here ata tregohen me te kujdeshem dhe nuk harrojne keshillat apo kushtet e prinderve. Shpesh here jane keta te rinj qe dikur kane dashuruar si te marre, ata te cilet detyrohen te genjejne veten, familjen apo te dashurin dhe bashkshortin, pasi po te thone te verteten, familja do te jete kundra.

Duke mos qene i sigurte ne pershkrimin e te gjithe marredhenies time me Monden, ose me mire me thene ne perjetimin apo prezantimin e saj nga ana e Mondes perballe jush, do te perpiqem tju them te gjitha gjerat ashtu sic i mendoj.

Besoj se e mbani mend qe pas pergjigjes negative qe i keni dhene babes tim, nderkohe qe ai per te disaten here po kerkonte doren e vajzes tuaj per mua, une ju kam thirrur, si ju ashtu edhe Monden ne telefon dhe pervec keqardhjes per vendimin tuaj, kam shprehur falenderimet e mia, per ju dhe familjen tuaj per mikpritjen qe i bete familjes sime. Po ashtu ju kam uruar ju dhe vajzes tende gjithe te mirat.

Kishin qene biseda jone dhe fjalet qe u thashe une ju ne telefon, te cilat dolen po aq sinqerisht sa ckane dale edhe fjale dhe mendime te tjera, te cilat Monden e kishin mallengjyer dhe e kishin bere me krahe per te bere te pamunduren.

Ishte Monda ajo, e cila qe te nesermen e bisedes tone me lot ne sy me thote, qe eshte gati te beje cmos per bashkimin tone. Biles po te jete nevoja edhe te ikin nga shtepia.
Sigurisht qe edhe mua me ngrohen keto fjale dhe fillova te ndihem mire. Keshtu kontaktet tona vazhduan dhe ne filluam ku me shume e ku me pak te benim plane perseri.

Per te krijuar nje pershtypje me te plote mbi ate qe ajo perjeton dhe enderron, po ju dergoj perseri nje e-mail te sajin, te cilin ajo pak dite para se une te vija ne Tirane e shkruajti per mua.

Wed, 20 Jul 2005 07:27:00 -0700 (PDT)

Si fillim dua te bej nje analize te te gjithe asaj qe une kuptoj nga lidhja jone,
ne fakt po e bej edhe per vete se ndoshta duke shkruar arrij te kuptoj ndonj gje nga e gjithe kjo.
E gjitha fillon me nje kafe ne te cilen une dola thjesht per kafe d.m th as fytyren sta kisha fiksuar mire sepse as qe e mendova me gjate muhabetin nejse, me pas flasim per 2 muaj per gjera ne pergjithsi e me vone me thua qellimin tend ndaj meje dhe e di ne ato momente po mendoja qe une as fytyren si mbaj mend e do lidhem me te, por...ne te njejten kohe me thua per Denisen d.m.th une dal jashte llogjikes dhe se dija ku isha biles pasi e kemi mbyllur tel. une fillova ti ushqeja vetes mendimin se e gjitha ishte nje provokim i yti por fatkeqesisht nuk zgjati shume sepse me vertetoi Vera me sms me vone.^Pas gjithe kesaj mendohet ose duhej qe une ato dite te qetesohesha e te perqendrohesha por ja qe une se kisha nje privilegj te tille pasi ti sme lije pa me marre ne tel.
fakti qe ti u tregove i sinqerte me mua me vinte ne nje pozite te veshtire dhe me dukej vetja e ulet nese ste hapje tel.
E kuptoj qe doje te me rrije prane por kjo solli qe une te mos perqendrohesha dot dhe me e keqja ishte se ne ate periudhe une flisja vetem me ty e me asnje tjeter sepse kisha frike nga reagimi i tyre e ne nje fare menyre ehde turp sepse ishte dicka qe une me perpara e kisha kundershtuar me force,gjithsesi nje dite te bukur mora guximin e i tregova shoqes time Aldesse cfare po ndodhte e ajo me tregoi qarte se ishte kundra dhe me dha mbrapa 100 arsye per ta besuar por ja qe mua nga imagjinata ime e tepruar{sepse sa here qe flisja me ty ne tel. filloje e improvizoja gjera nga me te ndryshmet dhe si do te isha une mes jush d.m.th cdo gje e beja te bukur e duke qene edhe dembele,sic thua ti,Denisa ishte nje femije i gatshem pa u lodhur une fare qe plotesonte imazhin familjar}une nuk doja te besoja ato gjera qe me thoshte Alda biles fillova te evitoja biseden per ty me te e kur me pyeste i pergjigjesha fare shkurt.
Me pas fillova te shoqerohesha me Zamiren dhe kete here nuk pata guxim ti thoja per Denisen e as Adit{shokut tim} qe di cdo gje per mua si tregoj dot sepse e di qe reagimi i tij do ishte i merrshem.
Shkurt gjate gjithe kesaj periudhe une po jetoja ne ajer e as vete se dija se cpo beja por kjo gje vazhdoi.
E di ne fillim kur flisnim nuk ishte se une ndjeja gje per ty dhe vetem sinqeriteti yt me beri qe une te vazhdoja te zhytesha me ne brendesi ku u zhyta ne fund kur ti erdhe ketu.
Kaluam ate jave te bukur e une fillova te ndihesha mire dhe e sigurt me ty por ne si te zgjuare te arsyetueshem qe jemi nuk e lame dot qe ta shijonim ate periudhe qe kaluam bashke qe te kuptonim se sa mire ishim bashke dhe sa i ndjejme mungesen njeri-tjetrit e meqe ne i dime mire te gjitha fjalet e urta te popullit tone kur thote qe punen e sotme mos e ler per neserne e zbatuam ne moment dhe akoma pa marre fryme plasim bomben. 
Qe ti bie shkurt bukuria e dashurise tone zgjati nje jave e te duket paradoksale sepse ka njerez qe njihen prej vitesh e kane veshtirsi ne marrjen e nje vendimi te tille por sigurisht qe ato jane me budallenj e me dembele se ne,nderse ne per nje jave luftojme me te gjithe e pervec kesaj bejme ehe te tjeret te vuajne.
Pore ne as te leme me shume kohe smundemi sepse do ishte e kote pasi e vetmja menyre komunikimi mes nesh eshte tel.{qe tel. im si mban me as bateria}
Gjithmone kam menduar qe 2 njerez te martohen duhet te njohin mire njeri-tjetrin
e njohja me e mire behet duke u takuar e qendruar afer njeri-tjetrit per nje periudhe te mjaftueshme por ja qe nje gje te tille se bej une se une bie ne dashuri per nje jave dhe jam e gatshme te besoj cdo gje qe thote ai{sinqerisht asnje vajze tjeter me pak tru ne koke sdo e bente nje gje te tille por une me duket spaskam hic}
Ti mund te thuash qe gjate kesaj periudhe arrite te me njihje por ke ndryshuar mendim kohet e fundit e tani te duket sikur sme njeh gje qe verteton qe nuk e njohim mire njeri-tjetrin apo do thuash qe per kete gje sherben edhe martesa {meqe jemi ketu mu kujtua nje shprehje qe thote qe martesa eshte varri i dashurise}por mendoj se atehere eshte vone per tu penduar.
Gjate gjithe kesaj kohe qe ne kemi folur ne tel. e vetmja bisede ka qene se cfare duhet te bej une,se sa keq jemi etj............biles kohet e fundit filluam me qortime edhe pse une i quaj te drejta sepse une e di qe bej keq qe ste shkruaj apo flas gjera te bukura por sa here qe mundohem e kam te veshtire sepse une si di fundin gjithe kesaj e kam frike se mos lendoheni me shume,kam frike te te them se sa te dua por nek eshte qe une se ndjej kete biles per kete te sugjerova qe gjate kesoj periudhe te mos mendonim se cfare do ndodhe por vetem te shijonim momentet por kjo eshte e pamundurper ne sepse ti gjithmone do te dish se cfare po ben dhe pse po e ben.
Sic e sheh asgje se kemi bere te hajrit.
Ndonjehere mendoj se po ta kishim bere ndryshe cdo gje do kishte qene me e lehte,po te ecnim me hapa te vegjel do kishim arritur te benim gjera me te medha e do kishim gjetur menyra te tjera per tua thene edhe te tjereve psiato me te vertete kane te drejte qe e gjykojne ne kete menyre sepse seshte e mundur qe dy njerez qe kane kaluar bashke nje jave vendosin gjera te tilla dhe kete e quajne mendjelehtesi dhe budallallek me e keqja eshte se nese do ishte nje njeri tjeter ne vendin tim edhe une do e gjykoja ne kete menyre.
Ndersa ditet vazhdojne une vazhdoj te jem ne nje dileme te madhe e ndihem keq per faktin se edhe ty po te bej te jesh keq,sa per ndryshimin tim me 180 grade qe bej eshte lufta ime mes arsyes dhe ndjenjes e nuk po e gjej dot se nga cila ane duhet te jem.
Me vjen keq qe jemi ne kete gjendje per shkeak te paaftesise time per te vendosur apo vepruar por eshte dicka shume e madhe dhe e veshtire per mua.
E di,nuk e di pse por nuk arrij te te ndjej plotesisht timin ndoshta eshte nga ajo qe une te kam thene dikur qe me vjen inat per faktin qe ti do shume nje tjeter person, qe ska asgje timen biles them qe edhe ajo do ndihej keq nga fakti qe do te ndante ty me mua.
Ndoshta jam edhe shume egoiste e te dua te gjithin per vete por nuk dua as qe Denisa te mos egzistonte pasi me pelqen shume qe te rri e te flas me te per shume gjera,te bej me te gjerat qe kam dashur per vajzen time.
Se di por kam nje lemsh ne koke e ne stomak qe po me ze frymen,dua te qaj e te uleras me te madhe.Kam shume nevoje te iki larg per pak kohe e te rri vetem e te qetesohem por me duket se sivjet sdo bej pushime fare biles Zemires i iku zeri duke me thene qe te ikim ndonje dite ne plazh{kam blere ca rroba plazhi te bukura] por se di a do me lene se kur iu thashe per punen se priten mire.
Kjo eshte gjendja ne te cilen ndodhem tani,ka momente kur them qe me mire qe je larg e ste shoh por ka edhe momente qe dua te te kem afer qe te pakten te shpreh gjithe kete lemsh qe kam brenda.
Spo shkruaj me shume se po vazhdova do rri deri neser ne mengjes. 
E pashe shtepine e bukur megjitse sme pelqente shume vendosja e mobiljeve nejse.
Te dua e te urrej per faktin qe me bere te te dua.
Monda

I kerkoj Mondes ndjese per faktin qe une mendimet dhe ndjenjat e saj i bej te ditur edhe per ju.

Fatkeqesisht te ndoshur perballe mospelqimit tuaj, nje pjese te bisedava tona kane qene me shume ne prezantimin dhe mbushjen e mendjes suaj per dashurine tone.
Nder problemet me kryesore dhe qe ne te vertete nuk me takonte mua, por Mondes tua thoshte ju, eshte dhe ngelet shkolla e saj dhe afati kohor i realizimit te bashkimit tone.
Ne nje leter qe Monda kohet e fundit e shkruajti per mua, ajo ka marre mundimin te shkruaj me shume perkushtim qellimin dhe planin e lidhjes tone, se paku nga kendveshtrimi i saj. Per te qene me korrekt dhe me i sigurte me ju, do ti kerkoj Mondes se pari te falur qe une do te detyrohem ta fotokopjoj dhe tia bashkangjis letres time.



vijon .......... nje pjese qe nuk eshte skanuar akoma: shiko skedaret ne fund (vazhdon )

Per arsye te cila i din vetem ajo, Monda ka ngelur nje vit ne fakultet. Keshtu qe ajo ka kaluar ne stazh. Ashtu sic nuk ua ka thene edhe ju ne kohen e duhur, edhe mua ma ka thene shume vone. Ishin ndoshta lidhjet e mia ne fakultet apo sinqeriteti im, ato qe e bene ate te ndihej keq dhe te ma thoshte. Sigurisht qe mua nuk me erdhi aspak mire, kur mora vesh per deshtimin e saj ne shkolle, por ama me keq me erdhi per faktin qe ajo jo vetem mua, por as ju dhe te tjereve nuk u kishte thene per kete gje, e cila duhet te ishte komplet normale. 
Pavaresisht se une njoh vetem nje pjese te shoqerise se Mondes, une jam i sigurte qe ajo si shume te rinj te tjere, te cilet vijne nga zonat veriore, jane te detyruar te perdorin shkollen e larte si te vetmin mjet per te arritur nje vend ne shoqeri. Meqe edhe koha e lire eshte e kufizuar dhe shume here e diktuar nga familja, e cila jo pa te drejte frikesohet nga ngjarje te cilat perdite e me shume behen teme e lajmeve dhe e thashethemeve te shoqerise shqiptare, Monda dhe shume djem dhe vajza te tjera, e perdorin te gjithe kohen e shkolles per te plotesuar edhe deshirat e moshes. Keshtu qe e ndodhur ne nje ambjent qe eshte bere tashme i zakonshem neper shkollat dhe fakultetet shqiptare, ajo eshte shoqeruar me djem dhe vajza te cilet kane patur si te vetmin qellim, pra kalimin e kohes se lire dhe gjetjen e nje partneri, i cili mundesisht te kete shume para dhe te dije mire te paguaj. Keta jane djem dhe vajza te cilet rastesisht kane mesuar mire ne gjimnaz dhe po ashtu rastesisht kane perfunduar ne nje shkolle te larte. Eshte e parendesishme per ta, se cdege eshte, mjafton vetem fakti qe eshte shkolle e larte dhe ata te kene mundesi qe ne prezantimin apo krijimin e nje lidhjeje, te prezantohen si studente. Shumica e ketyre djemve dhe vajzave nderrojne fakultetet si pa te keq dhe nuk ngulin kurrkund, po ashtu shumica e tyre harrojne edhe orarin e mesimeve dhe jane gati te mos shkojne fare ne shkolle vetem per faktin qe ate dite forma e flokeve nuk u del si ajo e personazhit kryesor te telenoveles qe jane duke pare.
Jo vetem Monda, por edhe cdo njeri prej tyre ndihet keq ne kete ambient, por ama jane te detyruar ta pranojne pasi eshte pjese e realitetit shqiptar.
Ka qene ndoshta krenaria e saj e tepruar, apo frika se mos ju si mase ndeshkimore do tia nderprisnit shkollen, ajo qe e ka detyruar ate tju genjeje, por ama duhet pranuar qe kjo eshte nje e vertete.
Diten qe Monda me shkruajti letren, te cilen ju sapo e lexuat, kam qene edhe une shume i coroditur. Kisha te beja me te verteta te pakontestueshme dhe njekohesisht prishnin edhe imazhin e saj tek une.
Meqe ajo nuk e kishte guximin te mi thoshte keto gjera ne sy, mua mu desh qe sapo mbarova se lexuari letren, ta kerkoja ate per te biseduar. Gjate bisedes tone te me vonshme dhe te diteve ne vazhdim une arrita te kuptoja edhe me shume hallin dhe qellimin e Mondes. Kjo me qartesohet biles edhe me shume pas ketyre diteve te mbuluara me heshje dhe me genjeshtra te shumta.

	Edhe ju zoti Ramadan ma patet theksuar se sa e rendesishme ishte per ju arsimimi dhe diplomimi i Mondes, po aq i rendesishem ishte per mua edhe fakti qe ju me permendet, per vajzen tjeter, e cila eshte me e madhe se sa Monda. Po ashtu une di edhe shqetesimin dhe pasigurine tuaj karshi meje, per jeten trazuar qe une kam patur dhe per karakterin tim aventuresk apo sjelljen time prej halabaku.
Ajo qe me shqetesonte me shume mua, ishte fakti, qe Monda permes rreshtave qe me kishte shkruar dhe me vone permes bisedes qe beme, ma beri te qarte, qe ajo eshte gati te ndjeki vetem kete plan dhe asnje plan tjeter nuk mund te pranonte.
Meqe une po shikoja se ajo ose po thoshte ose po mendonte nje gje shume te nxituar dhe aq me teper te ndertuar mbi genjeshtra, u perpoqa qe tia mbushja mendjen qe vetem pasi une te isha i sigurte ne seriozitetin dhe besnikerine e saj, mund te ndertoja nje jete te perbashket me te. 
E gjithe ajo qe une doja ishte, qe une e Monda te mos rrinim si dashnore, por si te fejuar dhe me pas me ju do te bisedonim faktin qe a duhej qe te prisnim ne edhe 2 vjet sa te mbaronte Monda shkollen, apo sa te fejohej motra tjeter me e madhe.
Pavaresisht nga kembengulja ime, ajo nuk luajti nga kushtet e saj dhe me vone aty nga mbasditja rreth ores 3, kur ne duhej te ndaheshim, une i thashe qe mes nesh kishte mbaruar cdo gje dhe une nuk mund te ndertoja nje jete me nje vajze qe cdo gje e bazon mbi genjeshtra dhe ne egoizmin e vet personal.
Ajo, e trembur me lot nder sy mu pergjigj se ishte gati te vinte qe tani me mua, por ama nuk ishte e zonja ta hapte kete muhabet ne shtepi.
Kete ajo ma perseriti edhe te nesermen, por ama une nderkohe kisha filluar te shikoja tek ajo mossinqeritetin dhe shpirtin e aventures dhe nuk mundesha qe ti hyja nje aventure te tille, per te rrembyer nje vajze e cila nuk ishte e zonja te bente nje bisede me nenen apo me baben e saj, per te mbrojtur dashurine e saj.

Sapo nena ime mori vesh te vertetat e fundit mbi Monden dhe gjendjen e saj shendetsore, u ndie edhe ajo keq, pasi ju u kishit thene prinderve te mi, qe Monda e ka syrin me defekt, por jo qe nuk sheh fare. Po ashtu edhe une e kisha pyetur mese 2 here se a shikonte nga ai sy dhe ajo me ishte pergjigjur PO. 
Duke pare gjendjen time te torbullt si dhe duke menduar si nene, Nena ime me keshilloi qe te mos hiqja dore nga Monda, pasi ajo ishte e re dhe genjeshtra te tilla i ben pa i menduar mire. Fakti qe ajo nuk shikon nga syri, nuk duhej te ishte nje element per te vene ne diskutim ndjenjat tona. Per mua ishte e rendesishme qe ne te ardhmen Monda duhej te tregohej e sinqerte me mua, pastaj gjendja e saj shendetsore ishte gje qe rregullohej, pasi mjeksia ka bere perparime dhe aq me teper ne ambientet ku une punoj mund te me rekomandojne nje klinike te pershtatshme per kete pune, ose meqe ajo thote qe nuk ka probleme, mund te jetohej edhe keshtu. Duhej te shpresonim vetem, qe nje semundje e tille te mos ishte e trashgueshme per femijet tane. 

Diten e fundit, pra te premten qe u takuam me Monden, ndenjem gjithe diten dhe i perseritem edhe nje here te gjiitha planet. Une tek Monda, e cila tani me dukej edhe me e trembur shikoja qe ajo kishte marre nje vendim dhe me jepte nje pershtypje te cuditshme, por ama duke menduar se deri ku kishim shkuar dhe se sa ishim lodhur per kete lidhje, nuk ma hante mendja qe te ishte vendim i kundert me deshirat tona.
Ajo here pas here si me lutje me lutej, qe ti jepja nje vit kohe dhe te mos e permendnim shkollen e saj perpara jush. Tani me e shumta qe ajo mund te bente, ishte qe te tregonte, qe kishte pire nje kafe me mua dhe une me pas duhej te vija edhe nje here ne shtepi. Me mbarimin e vitit shkollor, ajo ishte e gatshme qofte edhe duke ikur te vinte pa iu drishur syri me mua.
Si ide as kjo nuk ishte e keqe, por ajo qe me shqetesonte mua me shume ishte, se ajo te gjithen e bazonte mbi prapaskena dhe qe ne keto genjeshra donte te me perfshinte edhe mua. Ajo shpesh here e permende faktin, qe ky vit pervec te tjerash i duhej edhe per tu pregaditur edhe vete shpirterisht per jeten tone (sa ide kot?) dhe se keshtu mund edhe te mesonte gjuhen dhe te kishte mundesi te fillonte nje jete me te rehatshme.
Si mund ti besoja une nje vajze e cila nuk eshte e gatshme qe dashurine tone ta mbroje dhe ti japi vlerat e merituara? Si mund te rrija une gjakftohte dhe te luaja rolin e njeriut te civilizuar, kur ajo e cila kudo prezantohej si e fejuara ime, edhe ne ato dite te pakta qe kishim ne ne dispozicion, e gjente kohen per tu takuar e puthur faqe me faqe me shoket e saj dhe per faktin qe i dashuri i saj rrinte duke e pritur gjithe diten nuk i behej vone fare? Sa e kujdesshme ishte ajo ne prezantimin e vetes dhe te lidhjes sone perpara shoqerise sone?
Pra shkurt, ishte ashtu sic thoshte ajo: nuk ishte gati per nje lidhje serioze me mua dhe donte te shijonte edhe nje vit se paku duke qene e palidhur.

Une duke menduar se asaj nuk i kane plasur syte qe te nderpresin lidhjen tone, mbaja shprese qe duke u konsultuar me ju ajo do te behej me e forte dhe pse jo edhe me e zonja te fillonte jeten me mua ne nje moment qe asaj, mua dhe ju te na dukej i pershtatshem. 
Per kete arsye edhe heren e fundit kur jemi ndare, jemi ndare ne menyren qe ajo te bisedonte me ju dhe une te vija te henen per te biseduar ne shtepi.

Gjate bisedes telefonike qe patem diten e merkure me daten 17 gusht, ju me shprehet me te drejte indinjaten tuaj, per faktin qe une kisha se paku 15 dite ne Tirane dhe nuk kisha ardhur tju takoja. Sigurisht qe kishit te drejte, por ama duhet ta dini qe une gjate ketyre diteve jam perpjekur me dhjetra here qe tia mbushja mendjen Mondes, qe ne se bashku te diskutonim mbi keto te verteta. Ishte mospjekuria si dhe mungesa e pervojes e Mondes, ato qe nuk e mundesuan nje bisede te tille. Ajo ne shume raste e ndodhur perballe kercenimeve te mia, per nje bisede te tille familjare, preferonte me kollaj te ikte nga shtepia fare, sesa te hapte nje bisede te tille me ju. 
Nje shqetesim te tille une ia kam shprehur edhe dajes se Mondes, z. Bislim Kabashi ne bisedat qe kam patur permes telefonit dhe me pas qe e kam takuar personalisht ne Elbasan. Nuk kam dashur dhe nuk dua qe Monda te iki nga shtepia, pasi une nuk jam i interesur te marr Monden personalisht, aq me teper me gjithe ato probleme qe ajo mbart me vete, por tju fitoj edhe ju familjarisht sic bejne mbare njerezimi.
Ashtu sic e shikoni edhe nga permbajtja e letres se Mondes, flitet per nje marreveshje mes nesh, qe ajo ne syrin e farefist dhe tuajin te dukej sikur po mbaronte shkollen dhe gjithashtu ajo do ta bente muhabet me ju ashtu sic e beri. Nderkohe qe hapja e ketij muhabeti nga ana e saj, do te shoqerohej edhe me nje vizite timen prane familjes tuaj.
Keshtu ne gjerat i benim me te kthjellta dhe jepnim imazhin sikur Monda po mbaronte shkollen.
Ishte kjo nje zgjidhje te cilen une nuk kisha nga te shkoja pa e pranuar, pasi versionin tim per te folur hapur me ju dhe per te realizuar bashkimin tone ne nje menyre sa me te pershtatshme familjare dhe shoqerore, Monda nuk e pranonte per vete faktin qe ajo nuk deshi asnjehere qe te merrej vesh historia e shkolles se saj.
Tendativave te mia per te ndermjetsuar dhe keshilluar me dajen e Mondes z. Bislim Kabashi si dhe me djalin e halles z. Bashkim Asllani, deshtua gjithmone, pasi si njeri ashtu edhe tjetri me sa duket nuk kane fuqine dhe mjetet e duhura per tu angazhuar me kete pune. Keshtu qe une ndihesha dhe ndihem akoma i ofenduar kur daja apo kusheriri i vajzes tregohen aq te pafuqishem ne nje ceshtje qe po na ze te gjitheve si ortek perbrenda. Megjithate une e pranoj dhe e justifikoj sjelljen e cdonjerit prej tyre. Ndoshta edhe une do te kisha vepruar ne te njejten menyre, po te isha ne kushtet dhe rrethanat e tyre.
Le te kthehemi edhe nje here tek biseda e jone telefonike e dites se merkure. 
Para se une te flisja me ju, mora ne telefon z. Kabashi dhe i kerkova mendim, se cduhej te beja ne rrethanat e mia!?
Ai me thote qe nje vizite ne shtepi dhe nje kerkese zyrtare e dores se vajzes e shtonte me shume seriozitetin e lidhjes sone, keshtu qe do te ishte me shume vend qe une ta beja. Thirrja ime telefonike kishte te bente me shume me faktin qe une desha tju informoja e te mos vija krejt papritur.
Keshtu qe meqe njera nga vajzat e tua qe me doli ne telefon me sa duket nuk me kuptoi fare dhe meqe edhe akustikisht nuk degjohej mire une vendosa te vija. Me njerezit e mi kisha vendosur te pinim nje kafe perpara se te vinim tek ju, ne menyre qe edhe te dinim pak a shume se cduhej te benim dhe thonim ne menyre qe te mos ju lendonim ju dhe te benim edhe te mundur realizimin e kesaj lidhjeje.
Kur ju me moret ne telefon une isha ne makine dhe te te them te drejten isha i papregaditur per nje bisede ne ate forme qe me ofruat ju.
Kujtoja zakonet e malesorve, te cilet deri ne diten e dasmes i hapin 300 here deren edhe gabelit per te kerkuar doren e vajzes dhe i urojne mireseardhjen. Po ashtu per nivelin e marredhenieve qe kisha une me Monden, mendoja edhe versionin tjeter, pra ate te dhunshem; te ma benit per hajer Monden dhe po aty te me thonit pak a shume ato fjale qe me tha edhe z. Kabashi: po nuk shkoi kjo pune per hajer, atehere ta ze priten deri ne Berlin.
Pas konsultes qe bera me njerezit qe kisha per te marre me vete, une ju mora ne telefon dhe ju thashe ate qe duhet ta mbani mend ju, pra: hajde ulemi dhe pime nje kafe ku te duash ti, por ama te flasim. Pergjigja juaj negative dhe toni me te cilin ju me folet me bene te te them ate qe ju e degjuat, pra: qe sofra e nje malesori eshte se pari e ZOTIT, e me pas e musafirit, qofte edhe ky hasmi i tij. 
Tani po me kujtohet edhe nje shprehje e Bajram Currit, burre me ze, per hirt e te cilit ka marre edhe emrin qyteti.
Pyetjes se: -Kush te fyen, kur i hyn ne oborr? 
Ai iu pergjigj: -Ai qe nuk te del te te prese

Ndoshta ne momentin kur jua thashe isha i ngarkuar emocionalisht dhe e kam tepruar, por ne asnje moment nuk kam menduar menyrat barbare dhe tradicionale malsoreske.
Po ashtu si une dhe Monda edhe ju keni qene shume i ngarkuar emocionalisht dhe ne momente te tilla te gjithe nxitohemi. Uroj qe permes telefonates tone si ju ashtu edhe une te kemi shfryre dufin karshi njeri-tjetrit dhe te kemi mundesi qe te qetesohemi dhe mbi bazat e miresjelljes dhe te mikpritjes te bisedojme shtruar.

Sic e shikoni edhe vete jeta ime dhe aq me teper dhe lidhja ime me Monden jane jo me shume dhe jo me pak se nje telenovele, si ato qe rrine te gjithe shqiptaret dhe shohin mbasdite per mbasdite. 

Jo per te luajtur rolin e parashikuesit apo te udherrefyesit, por ama une e parashikoj akoma me tej kete novele, skenari i te cilit mua nuk me ka dale akoma jashte kontrollit.

- Njeri version eshte ai qe ju ndoshta keni ndermend akoma: te nderprisni kete enderr dhe deshire te vajzes tuaj dhe timen. Per te kenaqur sedren tuaj do te ishit ne gjendje te sakrifikonit dashurine dhe nderin e vajzes dhe familjes tuaj. 
Ketu nuk mund tju la pa kujtuar, nje detaj qe ndoshta ju nuk e dini akoma.
Vajza juaj ju don dhe respekton akoma me shume se ce mendoni ju, jo kjo se ajo e ka shkruar ne leter dhe ka derdhur lote per ju, por ajo e ka bere edhe me vepra.
Besoj se ju kujtohet mire, fundjaven te qendrimit tim ne Tirane, une me Monden kishim bere me llaf qe se pari te bisedonte ajo me ju dhe me pas te vija une ne shtepi. Duke mos e ditur se ne cmenyre ajo ka biseduar me ju, mora vesh vetem mesazhet e saj te dites se premte dhe te shtune ne darke, permes te cilave ajo me informonte se biseda me ju nuk po ecen sipas parashikimeve.
Nderkohe te dielen ne dreke ajo me shkruan:
-me vjen keq, por mbaroi cdo gje. Smund te kete me asgje mes nesh. Te kerkoj te me falish e te uroj gjithe te mirat. Lamtumire. Babi po me fejon me nje tjeter, qe te me mbaje ne shtepi.

A nuk eshte vertete per te ardhur keq, qe nje vajze, qe sic thoshte daja i vet: me e mira nder mbesat e mia, se pari te beje nje genjeshter te tille burrit, apo te dashurit te saj, dhe se dyti, a nuk eshte edhe turp per familjen qe i kerkon nje sakrifice te tille?
Po familja perse nuk e ben nje sakrifice te tille, pra te njohe dashurine e vajzes se saj, me nje njeri te cilin nuk ka per ta share askush? Perse duhet te ngelemi akoma pre e zakoneve dhe injorancave malsoreske?
Ishte pergjigja ime ironike: -Mire mire, te trashegohesh. Po vij te te uroj ne shtepi, ajo qe i ndryshoi kahun te gjithe muhabetit.
Jam plotesisht i sigurte qe ne kete moment Monda ka treguar nivelin e marredhenieve tona dhe se deri ku kemi shkuar ne. Kete ajo e ka bere nga frika, se mos une ne zemerim e siper do te thoja ndonje llaf te pakontrolluar.
Sigurisht qe pas ketij mesazhi per mua ishte cdo gje e qarte: kisha dashuruar njeriun e gabuar. Kisha kerkuar te beja per miq njerezit e gabuar.

Ishte Nena ime e cila e pa zemerimin tim dhe duke e ditur se ckisha bere dhe sa e kisha dashur une Monden, mori persiper te bisedonte me gruan tuaj. Biles une shpresova qe biseda mes dy nenave to ta zbuste zemerimin tone.
Edhe Nena ime ishte e shokuar dhe shprehu shume keqardhjen per situaten e krijuar dhe njekohesisht kerkoi edhe nje here tjeter doren e vajzes suaj per mua.

Ajo qe i rekomanduat ju Mondes dhe biles per kete ma nxoret edhe ne telefon, eshte qe ne ta mbyllim kete histori. Pra ju ne punen tuaj e une ne punen time.
Ne pamje te pare nuk duket edhe shume keq. Monda "pajtohet" me ju, ndersa une vazhdoj jeten time duke u perpjekur ta harroj.
Nuk mund te le ketu pa perseritur nje shqetesim te cilin une ne menyre indirekte ia kam kujtuar edhe Mondes, ne kohen kur ju heren e pare i benit presion qe te me ndante.
Nderkohe qe ajo ka shijuar shijen e LIRISE dhe ke gjetur njeriun qe ka enderruar, do te ndodhet perballe nje dileme, e cila do te te ndjekin te gjithe jeten si hije nga pas. Ne cdo rruge apo qoshe do te perpiqet te me shohi mua dhe po ashtu do te lexoje sic e ka thene edhe vete perdite e-mail-at me shpresen se mos une te kam shkruar dicka. Po ashtu ajo do te ndihet "e perdhunuar" shpirterisht perpara familjes se saj dhe sa here qe do ti zihet fryma nga marazi, do t'ua leje fajin ju per kete dhimbje te saja. Nuk do te qeshi, nuk do te rrije dhe ndoshta as nuk do te haje me me ju. Keshtu ju do ta shikoni se ajo eshte keq dhe do te mendoni per nje zgjidhje te hallit te saj. Keshtu do ti gjeni shpejt nje burre, i cili duhet dhe do te jete vetem nga Hasi ose Puka dhe ti hahet muhabeti ju me te. 
Ngaqe Monda me ka njohur mua dhe ka bere edhe plane me mua, shijen e lidhjes tone ajo nuk ka per ta harruar kurre, prandaj ajo do te kete dy mundesi zgjedhjeje:
e para ai do ti duket "i papranueshme" dhe nuk do ta martoje. Atehere do te filloje sherri me te shtepise edhe nje here, por si kete here edhe heren tjeter do te fitoni ju, pasi nderkohe e kane pare qe ajo thyhet kollaj. 
Keshtu do te martoje ate burrin qe i gjetet ju me shpresen qe te behet me mire. Pas gjithe kesaj katrahure qe kemi bere ne, ose sic ma pati thene nje here Bashkim Asllani ne telefon: - e ka marre vesh edhe gjithe Hasi, dhe Tropoja, edhe ai djaloshi ka per ta marre vesh, qe ajo ka patur nje "histori" me nje leshgjate nga Tropoja. Sigurisht qe ndoshta nuk do te jete Monda ajo qe t'ia thote. 
Ai ka per ta marre vesh nga farefisi i tij qe do ta ndermjetesojne me ju. Pasi ti e din qe ne shqiptaret e kemi per zakon te merremi me te tilla pune. Fakti qe ai vjen i rekomanduar nga tezja, halla apo komshija, do te thote qe edhe ai vete nuk eshte ndonje i hajrit, pasi te ishte i tille, do te kishte gjetur vete, pasi vajza si Monda ka rrugeve te Tiranes me shumice. Ai ndoshta mund te jete edhe ndonje emigrant Gjermanie, Greqie apo Anglie qe ka fituar edhe dokumentat duke u martuar me nje grua, te vjeter sa nena e tij, po c'rendesi ka? Ai vjen nga "familje e mire" dhe ju do tu hahet muhabeti me te. 
Nderkohe qe Mondes nuk i jam shkoqur une nga mendja dhe zemra, ajo cdo gje do ta krahasoje me mua. Do ta shikoje ate sesi ecen, flet apo qesh. Shume shpejt do ta marri vesh qe ajo qe ishte mes nesh eshte e paperseritshme dhe me pas do te jete shume vone. Nuk do te mundi ta doje dhe ceshte me e keqja do te filloje edhe ta urreje, jo vetem ate, por edhe veten. Diferencat e saj me te do te rriten aq shume saqe asaj nuk do ti hahet e nuk do ti pihet, pasi nuk arrin asnje nga enderrat qe ka dashur apo qe kemi enderruar se bashku. Po qe se ai vjen nga Shqiperia, ajo do te perfundoje e shumtja nje mesuese fshati, ose me keq fare nje grua shtepie. Po qe se eshte nga keta kendej, ne perendim, eshte edhe me keq, pasi do te perfundoje perpara televizorit per te gjithe jeten. Ai ka per te lare makinat, pjatat apo ka per te dale te vjedhin dhe ajo nderkohe do te rrisi kalamajt duke folur dhe mallkuar veten ne shqip, pasi as kurse gjuhe dhe zanati, s'ka per ti pare as enderr, pavaresisht se ato ka per te tia premtuar qe ne fillim. Do tju mallkoje edhe ju, qe e detyruat te beje nje zgjedhje te tille, do te rrise kalamaj qe ndoshta do te kene rastin gjithe jeten te shohin nenen duke qare ne shtepi dhe baben qe vjen dhe kerthet si i forte dhe sa here qe i futet ne krevat, i kujton ate qe ajo i dhuroi njeriut qe ajo deshi aq fort.
Shoqeria qe do ta rrethoje ate, do te jete e nivelit te burrit, pasi ajo nderkohe nuk ka patur mundesi te zhvillohet. Keshtu qe njerez si Prof. Iliri, Prof. Gezimi, Sajmiri, Olta, Beni, Shpetimi, Alda, Anisa etj etj, asaj kane per tí munguar gjithmone. Sa here qe kalon neper shetitoret e Tiranes, kujton kohen kur dilte dikur me ose pa mua dhe mallkon veten qe nuk del me. Sa here qe do te shikoje malin e Dajtit, do ti kujtohen kohet e bukura qe kemi patur bashke dhe do te vuaj pa mbarim.
Atehere do te fillojne edhe per ju problemet kur te shikoni vajzen tuaj qe vuan ne nje menyre te tille dhe do ti bini kokes me grushta. Atehere do te me kerkoje Monda dhe ju, por do te jete shume vone. Nderkohe une kam ikur dhe per ju kam ngelur nje kujtim i hidhur dhe i pakuptueshem, ndersa per Monden i paharrueshem.

Versioni tjeter eshte ai qe une dhe Monda kemi deshiruar, pra bashkim sa me te shpejte dhe nje shtrengim duarsh mes nesh. Duke harruar cdo gje qe ka ndodhur dhe duke pare perpara, duke nxjerre mesimet e duhura dhe pse jo ndoshta duke kuptuar dhe njohur kufijte e durimit te njeri-tjetrit. Keshtu shume shpejte ju se bashku me ne dhe familjen time, do te shikoni qe ne do te jemi te lumtur, sigurisht bashke me ne edhe ju.


Per secilin prej versioneve te telenoveles se jetes tone une jam pregaditur, pra edhe per te qene i lumtur me Monden, por edhe per te duruar dhimbjen e humbjes se saj. Kete une nuk do ta shoh si ndonje katastrofe te tmerrshme, pasi sic me tha daja i Mondes, z. Kabashi, vajza ka boll. Nuk do te me vije keq per nje njeri, te cilit se pari nuk i vjen keq familjes se tij per te, e aq me teper vetes.

Nuk do ta kisha marre kurre mundimin te ulesha e te shkruaja keto llafe as per ju as per Monden, sikur te mos kishte qene nje perpjekje e fundit e Mondes per te lare m me sh.
Ne nje bisede qe ka bere ajo para ca diteve me nje mikun tim te ngushte, i cili nderkohe eshte bere edhe miku i saj, ajo nuk ka lene gje pa thene per kembenguljen dhe egersine time, per marrjen neper goje te nderit te saj dhe te familjes se saj. 
Me nje gjakftohtesi qe eshte per tia patur zili eshte perpjekur tu hedhe trute e gomarit, atyre njerezve qe e kane dashur dhe e duan, atyre njerezve me te cilet ajo ka ngritur dolli me vodka dhe xhin per lidhjen tone. 
Sigurisht qe nje gjendje qe eshte ajo, njeriu ngushellon vetveten duke u perpjekur tia hedhi fajin te tjereve, por ajo harroi ti tregonte atij mikut, qe ishte ajo qe ia kishte perlyer emrin vetes dhe familjes se saj. Ishte ajo qe u kishte treguar per gjerat qe kishim bere ne dhe qe nuk duhej te thuheshin kurre. Nuk ka ndodhur kurre ne bote, qe nje vajze sado e papjekur te jete, te flasi dhe te veproje me kaq papergjegjesi sa Monda. Si i thuhet dikujt per intimitetet e veta ne nje menyre kaq bastarde, nderkohe qe ka akoma menyra te tjera per te zgjidhur ate problem?
Perse nuk i dha vetes dhe mua nje shans per ta zgjidhur kete ceshje ne menyre me te civilizuar? Ishte ajo qe nuk me dha nje njere nje mesazh te duhur se cduhej te beja. Ishte heshtja e saj si dhe egersia juaj, qe nuk me lejuat te vija ne shtepi, e cila me futi te dyshoj qe ju jeni duke iu imponuar Mondes. Fatkeqesisht paska qene krejt ndryshe me sa duket, nderkohe qe une mendoja qe paskam patur ju si kundershtar, me del qe paskam patur Monden te paren!
Monda harroi qe te thoshte, qe Nena ime, per te cilen ajo pretenton qe e ka takuar, ka bere perpjekje qe te tregoje seriozitetin e lidhjes sone dhe qellimet tona. Nena ime i ka lene te nenkuptoje Nenes se Mondes, qe lidhja ime me te ka kaluar ca caqe dhe kesaj Nena e Mondes i eshte pergjigjur: - po e dime, na e ka thene Monda sot. N.q.se eshte ashtu sic pretendon Monda, si ka mundesi, qe kur jane ndare, Nena e Mondes e ka percjelle duke e puthur ne faqe? Perkundrazi ajo ka qene nje bisede mes nenash dhe ato kane arritur te merren vesh shume mire.
Biles Monda vete ne telefon me ka thene qe ajo kete intimitet te lidhjes tone, ua ka treguar juve qe te premten. Si ka mundesi qe ajo tani me akuzon mua qe po i marr nderin neper kembe? Familja ime sapo jane vene ne dijeni qe une dua te kerkoj doren e Mondes perseri, me kane pyetur: - si ka mundesi, ata nuk ta japin, pasi ata te kane thene nje here jo, biles sipas versionit te tyre, as vajza nuk don.
Pergjigja ime ka qene, qe kete here punet jane ndryshe dhe vajza do te jete per po. Keshtu qe vetem ky mesazh eshte transmetuar dhe asgje me teper.

Pastaj na u mundoka te na justifikoje edhe mosvazhdimin e shkolles se saj me justifikimet e kercenimeve te mia: ka kercenuar babin thoshte. Po pse moj te placin syte, kercenim eshte ti thuash dikujt, qe do ti marrish vajzen per grua?

Sic e shikoni edhe vete, une pas kesaj pune me sa duket do te dal si nje halabak dhe njeri i papergjegjshem, i cili investon kohen dhe ndjenjat e tij dhe mundimin e familjes dhe te shoqerise se vet, per ti mbushur mendjen nje vajze te pafajshme, e cila paska rene pre e genjeshtrave te mia. Po ashtu ju po mundoheni te perlyeni emrin tim, duke me nxjerre si halabak dhe genjeshtar, vetem keshtu mbani shprese te veni ne vend ate qe ju keni humbur.

Prandaj pas mbylljes se kesaj historie, per te minimizuar mundesine tuaj qe te me nxirrni mua nder te tjera si halabak, i pasjellshem, aventurier dhe i papergjegjshem une do te jem i detyruar te informoj qe te gjithe ata njerez, te cilet me dashuri, devotshmeri dhe respekt me ndihmuan mua dhe Monden ne realizimin e kesaj enderre. Keshtu qe cdo perpjekje e juaja apo e Mondes per te me nxjerre mua si fajtor ne kete pune, do te jete e kote. Une te gjithe atyre do tua kem treguar te verteten me perpara, pse jo ndoshta edhe permes kesaj letre qe po ua shkruaj juve. 
Sigurisht qe sic e tha edhe Bashkimi, keta jane gjysma e Hasit dhe e Tropojes, prandaj meqe mua nuk me del koha te merrem me kete pune dhe po ashtu kam frike se mos thashethemet marrin drejtimin jo te duhur, do tju dergoj kete leter qe ju po lexoni tani. Kuptohet bashke me pergjigjen tuaj, e cila mund te jete edhe HESHTJE.
Keshtu qe nuk do te kem me nevoje te merrem une me diskutime apo sqarime ne rrethin tim apo tuajin familjar apo shoqeror, ku Monda pa iu dredhur syri eshte prezantuar si e fejuara ime. Do te kopjoj disa qindra eksemplare te kesaj letre dhe personalisht kam per ti shperndare ne mes te kalimtareve apo banoreve te Kamzes, Hasit dhe Tropojes, ndermjet punetoreve te fabrikes se kepuceve, apo studenteve te fakultetit te shkencave. Do te jete thashethemi me modern dhe me i pakompromentueshem, qe eshte shperndare ndonje here ne malesi.
Keshtu qe cdo njeri prej komshijeve, farefisit apo te njohurve tuaj apo te mite, do te jete i informuar mbi telenovelen e jetes time dhe njekohesisht edhe dashurise time me Monden. Kjo eshte nje gje e cila mua nuk me shqeteson fare, pasi une kisha vendosur ta beja nje gje te tille. Ju me sjelljen tuaj vetem sa me keni nxitur ta bej me shpejt.
Ne disa nga numrat e ardhshem te shtypit te dites, do te botohen pjese te telenoveles time, pa i ndryshur as pike as presje ketij versioni qe po lexoni ju tani, biles edhe me emrat tane. 
Pse jo ndoshta edhe ndonjeri nga ata qe e lexon mund te jete edhe regjizor apo kineast dhe vendos ta beje edhe telenovele prej verteti. Atehere ju betohem qe edhe me KESH-in do te bej nje kontrate, qe ne kohen e transmetimit te kete drita ne te gjithe Shqiperine.
Keshtu pra qe fale kesaj rremuje, te gjithe se bashku do te behemi te famshem dhe dike do te presin gazetaret ne deren e avionit, dike tek gardhi apo klubi dhe ndoshta dike edhe prane shkolles se fshatit, per te dhene intervista mbi ate qe perjetuam te gjithe.
Do te jene njerezit e thjeshte dhe ata modern, pra shkurt ata qe ne quajme OPINION, ata te cilet do te na japin notat e duhura per sjelljen tone ne kete telenovele kaq te dhimbshme dhe te pakuptimte. 
Do te japin mendimin per mua, si nje njeri qe eshte ne kerkim te lumturise familjare, apo ndoshta te nje mashtruesi sic me quani ju tani. Do ta quajne Monden si nje viktime te realitetit dhe mentalitetit farefisnor, apo te shpirtit te saj aventurier dhe te papjekur. Do tju cilesojne ju si nje baba parimor, apo si nje njeri i paarsyeshem, i cili per hir te egos se tij personale eshte gati te sakrifikoje dashurine, respektin dhe nderine e vajzes se tij. Gruan tuaj do ta vleresojne si nje nene, e cila kishte se cta mesonte dhe keshillonte vajzen e vet dhe duhej ti gjendej asaj prane ne momentet me te veshtira te jetes se saj. Motrat e Mondes do ti quajne edhe ato si viktima te realitetit dhe te presionit familjare dhe behen gati te degjojne se shpejti edhe per to.
Dajen do ta quajne si nje njeri parimor, i cili per hir te ca parimeve, nuk ishte ne gjendje qofte edhe nje here te beje nje perpjekje per te ndermjetesuar disa njerez, te cilet po mbyten ne nje pike uje (te me fali ne rast se i ha hakun). Kusherinjve me pas do tu kujtojne se nuk eshte detyra e tyre, qe ti mbrojne kusherirat vetem atehere kur dikush i ndjek me makina dhe motorra, por edhe tu japin nje keshille apo ndihme atehere kur ato kane nevoje me shume se kurre.

E di qe do te me shash dhe ndoshta me ndjek edhe rrugeve te me gjuash me gure, por nuk rrija dot pa ju thene ate qe mendoja dhe qe jam i sigurte qe po mbroj edhe dashurine dhe interesat e Mondes.

Une e di qe cdo gje qe ju tani degjoni prej meje ju vjen si kercenim, apo si perpjekje per te fituar dicka qe nuk me takon, por ama nuk rrija dot pa ju thene se sa fort e dua une Monden. Po ashtu une dua edhe vetveten, familjen time dhe fisnikerine time.  

Po ashtu une desha tu bej ju te ditur, qe ju me sjelljen tuaj e keni demtuar shume dashurine dhe te ardhmen e Mondes. Sigurisht qe kete ua ka lehtesuar papjekuria e Mondes dhe distanca ime e larget.

Ju lutem qe ta merreni kete leter timen, te cilen une do te doja qe ta merrte edhe Monda, si nje lutje per tu ulur dhe biseduar dhe per te harruar te gjitha keqkuptimet, po ashtu edhe si perpjekjen time te fundit per te fituar ate qe une e Monda ndertuam me mund. 
Sigurisht qe une u detyrova ta redaktoj shume kete leter dhe mendimet e mia per ju, pasi nje version te kesaj letre une pata derguar permes nje mikut tim, i cili sic u tha edhe Monda deshi tu takonte juve personalisht.
Dje une pata nderin te bisedoja disa here gjate dites me Monden dhe nder te tjera ajo me shprehu shqetesimin tuaj, se une me kembenguljen time, qenkam duke krijuar pershtypjen se mos paskam plane trafikimi per Monden!!
Sigurisht qe ju keni arsye te tjera dhe une shpresoj qe te ulemi se shpejti dhe te diskutojme rreth tyre.
Sic e shikoni edhe vete nga sjellja e lekundur dhe jo e qarte e Mondes, ajo ndodhet ne nje situate te veshtire ku ka rene dhe eshte duke bere gabime akoma. Ne qofte se eksiston deshira dhe mirekuptimi i perbashket, ne se bashku mund ta ndihmojme ate te dali nga kjo gjendje. Ne te kundert ajo do te jete viktima e kokefortesise tuaj. Une jam duke i kryer mese miri detyrimet e mia.

Une do ta kem burrerine te pranoj cdo zgjidhje qe vjen nga deshira apo ndjenjat e Mondes, qofte edhe kjo ndarjen tone, por ama per arrogancen, papjekurine apo shpirtin e saj aventuresk nuk kam per ta falur dot kurre. Mallkimi im ka per te ndjekur deri ne varr ate se bashku me te gjithe ata njerez apo fallxhore qe moren neper kembe dinjitetin tim dhe te familjes time.

Uroj qe ju te mos humbisni nje shok dhe dhenderr te mire, nje familje, e cila eshte po aq punetore dhe e civilizuar sa e juaja. 
Uroj qe une dhe Monda te mos humbasim bashkshortin, shokun, apo vellain, te cilin sic thoshte ajo, e ka pritur dhe enderruar gjithe jeten.



Perzemersisht

Fatmiri


P.S. Monda me shkruante nje here nje koment nga novela Gjaku e Ernest Koliqit, e cila i kishte rene si koment ne provimin e matures.

Personazhi kryesor eshte Doda, nje njeri qe kishte mbaruar studimet e larta 
jashte shtetit dhe qe mendonte se shoqeria duhet te transformohet e te linte menjane probleme te tilla si "hakmarrja".
Ishte shume i lumtur ne ato qe kishte arritur. Dashurohet dhe me Nushen dhe  
thur plane per te ardhmen por ...... gjithcka ndryshoi kur i vritet i vellai Leka. Ketu fillon e gjithe kriza e tij, fillon alkoolin .....
Tek ai shfaqen lekundje te fuqishme e perplasje mes ideve te tij te 
perparuara dhe veshtrimeve te egra te te atit e fisit te cilet mendonin se duhej te zbatohej kanuni pra te merrej "haku". Pas perplasjeve te shumta ai e merr gjakun dhe dorezohet ne polici,por thelle ne shpirt pati nje lehtesim. 
Vargjet e fillimit jane: "A ka send ma te mrekullueshem ne ket bote se me i sjelle qyteterim nje kombi zhyte ne erresiren e padijes?" 
Ndersa vargjet e fundit jane: "Valevitej, perbrenda, ne nje kaos te pashtjellueshem ndjesish. Vetem ne fund te shpirtit dic lehtesohej, ish nje ndjesi e thelle lirimi...."

Heren e fundit me daten 17.09.2005 ne telefon u perpoqet te me sqaronit sjelljen tuaj me pergjigjen qe i kishit dhene dikur babes tim dhe qe sipas mendimit tuaj ishte e bazuar ne rregullat e Kanunit te Leke Dukagjinit.

Duke qene se mua ma kane treguar, por ama edhe e kam lexuar Kanunin e Lekes, po me kujtohet dicka qe eshte e lidhur shume me situaten tone. Do te perpiqem ta shpjegoj ne kendveshtrimin tuaj dhe timin:

-	Kendveshtrimi juaj:
Sikur une te kisha bere cbera me Monden dhe ne fund te mos e mbaja BESEN qe i kisha dhene Mondes, per ti kerkuar doren prane familjes, atehere ju personalisht do te me kishit kerkuar per gjak, biles edhe familja ime nuk kishte te drejte te kerkonte shpagim, pasi une ju kam koritur dhe ju po veni ne vend nderin e familjes tuaj.
Per ditet e sotshme do te kishit patur vetem nje problem me legjistacionin aktual, pasi te marrish jeten e dikujt nuk eshte e drejte, apo jo?

-	Kendveshtrimi im:
Qe Monda me ka dhene BESEN dhe qe eshte bere gruaja ime kete po e dini edhe ju tashme, por ama fakti qe ajo u tregua BESETHYER, biles me keq akoma sic thoni ju: -nuk me paska dashur asnjehere, por eshte perpjekur qe permes largimit me mua te justifikoje deshtimin e saj ne shkolle, - eshte nje gje me mundon shume, pasi sipas Kanunit te Lekes nje besethyer duhet denuar. 
Meqe ne jetojme sic e thashe edhe me pare ne kohera kur Kanuni i Lekes nuk pin uje gjithmone dhe qe nga cdo njeri qofte djale apo vajze, me floke te gjata apo te shkurtera, i cili i ka mbushur 16 vjet eshte i pergjegjshem vete per veprimet qe ben, perse duhet te mbullkam syte une dhe tia fali Mondes talljen me ndjenjat e mia?
Apo per te vene nderin ne vend mu dashka edhe mua te marr gjak? 
Sa me vjen te qeshi me situaten tone!!

Nderkohe mu kujtua karakteri une i rrembyer, qe vetem qe na e shkel dikush kemben ne autobus jemi gati te vritemi, apo si nje shoku im, profesor dhe njeri i nderuar, qe perpak sa nuk i zu me grushta me nje shites mollash ne pazar. Nuk e duronte dot faktin qe ai i kishte thene: mos i hengsh shendosh.

Po kufiri i durimit dhe burrerise time ku duhet te jete? Kur duhet te vesh kostumin e halabakut?
Po te ngelemi ne kete gjendje ku momentalisht ndodhemi, do te ndahemi nga njeri-tjetri me opinione ndoshta te gabuara, te cilat mund te na sillnin deme te dy paleve. Ju do te mendoni per mua se jam nje halabak dhe trafikant, ndersa une do te me duhet tu vertetoj te kunderten. Menyra qe do te ndjek une per te vertetuar te kunderten, do tu nxjerri juve si te nxituar dhe te gabuar, vajzen tuaj si aventuriere dhe te papergjegjshme e cila koriti veten, por edhe mua dhe ju.

Per mua kjo pune merr fund kur te jene sqaruar te gjitha keqkuptimet duke folur sy me sy, qofte edhe me te gjithe ata njerez qe te shtyre nga deshira ime dhe e Mondes, ju kane kerkuar bashkebisedim permes te afermve apo te njohurve tuaj.



Persa i perket letres tende, ke te drejte qe ankohesh qe une nuk e kam grisur ashtu sic doje ti, por duhet te te them te drejten, qe ishte hera e pare, qe ti flisje dhe shkruaje ne nje menyre aq te llogjikshme dhe me ndjenje (apo ta ka shkruajtur kush, si SMS e fejeses), saqe mua me erdhi keq ta grisja. Pastaj c'ke qe ankohesh, ti vete me ke thene, pas shume kohe, qe ti ke dokumentuar te gjitha letrat dhe sms e mi. Biles edhe me shoqerine dhe familjen tende i ke komentuar. E une tani c'faj paskam bere, qe u mundova qe ti mbushja mendjen babes tend te kunderten e asaj qe me thoshte ai,
pra: -"vajza ime eshte nje aventuriere dhe rrugace.
Une e kuptoj qe ti
e
don, por ajo nuk te ka dashur ty kurre". Pyetjes sime se perse, atehere ajo u lidh me mua, ai ju pergjigj: - "eshte lidhur vetem per nje jete me te mire dhe per t'iu shmangur pergjegjesise per vitin e stazhit".
Po te duash edhe
kete
mund te ta vertetoj, pasi si edhe shume gjera te tjera une edhe bisedat me baben dhe kusheririn tend une i kam te incizuara. Ah po ne to kam edhe kercenimet e tyre, njeri: -"hiq dore se do ta marrin vesh e gjithe dynjaja dhe me pas te shkon koka", ndersa tjetri: -"kete kori qe me bere, ke per ta lare me koke". Nejse gjera pa rendesi, por ama material i mire, per ti derguar cdo njerit prej tyre nga nje dhurate per vit te ri: - padi prane gjylkates, per kercenim me marrje jete.

Megjithate, une te kam kerkuar dhe te kerkoj falje per fotokopjimin e letres, por ishte papjekuria jote ajo qe me shtyu mua ne kete gabim.
Persa i perket asaj te dytes qe more te shkruajtur me dore, mund te te them qe ka qene hera e pare qe une te kam shkruajtur me pasion te vertete dhe pa shikuar gabimet drejtshkrimore. Jam i sigurte dhe i qendroj komplet ndnjejes dhe mesazhit qe kam dashur te transmetoj.
- Persa i perket shqetesimit tend se une mund te kominikoj me familjen tende; mos u merzit pasi une nje gabim te tille nuk e bej me. Nuk mund tu flas njerezve, te cilet nuk kane dashur dhe nuk kane marre kurre mundimin te me degjojne. Me vjen keq vetem per ato ore qe jam ulur te shkruaj aq shume rreshta dhe qe ata i kane hedhur ne zjarr duke ti komentuar ty sipas qejfit te tyre.
Tjetra, ty, po te shqeteson fakti qe une paskam vendosur te bej "telenovele". E para me kete shqetesim ti me mbushe mendjen, se ti letren qe u kam derguar une prinderve te tu, nuk e ke lexuar fare, pasi ne te thuhej qarte, qe une do ta shkruaja per te te mbyllur ty gojen dhe te mos shpifje dhe te me hidhje mua dhe nenes time fajin per gafat e tua dhe te familjes tende. Me pas kur ti e lexove letren me vemendje, fillon dhe thua qe gabimi eshte i joti. Sigurisht qe me behet qejfi, qe ti me se fundi bere kthese, po perse duhej te te "kercenoja" me telenovele? Mesa duket "dhuna" 
eshte
mjeti i vetem bindes per ty!

Kur i pata treguar nje shokut tim qe po beja faqen e internetit, me
tha: -"Not macht sich erfindich", pra nga halli behen shpikjet. Edhe une kam patur nje fat ne kete fatkeqesi. Permes kesaj historie une kam grumbulluar materialin me fantastik per te bere jo me nje telenovele, por nje film serial per Hollywood-in. Jam plotesisht i sigurte, qe une do te thyej kornizat e "rregullave te Hollywod-it". Pas kesaj historie, njerezit nuk do ti drejtojne me syte, per te pare nga Sicilia apo rruget e Bronzit, por nga Hasi, Tropoja dhe Shqiperia.
Ne rast se dikur flitej se me ardhjen e socializmit ne Shqiperi lindi edhe njeriu i ri, si teme kryesore te "telenoveles" time do te kem lindjen e njeriut te ri dhe te familjes moderne, pas ardhjes se "demokracise".
Sigurisht qe une kete "telenovele" do ta shkruaj pasi te jem i sigurte per perfundimin, por ama te lutem tregohu pak me shpejte se ti e ke ne dore, qe une ta mbaroj. Megjithate une do te konsultohem me ty shpesh dhe kemi per te bere nje co-production. Por mos harro, qe ne momentin qe une ulem ta shkruaj, nuk i ndryshoj dot me perfundimin.
- Aty ku ti ke hyre ke zene vendin e dikujt, qe ti ndoshta se meriton fare, prandaj po dole, te jesh e sigurte qe nuk hyn me fare. Ky nuk eshte kercenim por nje tipar i imi, qe nuk kam mundur te dua asnjeri dy here.
Sikur te mbaronte keshtu sic po thote familja jote dhe sic po e trumpeton ti, atehere nder shume te tjera do te me vinte inat, qe del nje parashikim i nje fallxhorje ku ka pare Nena ime: -"do te zgjasi kjo histori, por kur te doja vajza, nuk do te doje me djali".
Per telenovelen, qe ti do ta lexosh dhe ndjekish vete, nuk duhet te shqetesohesh shume, pasi ajo eshte se pari e imja dhe me pas e jotja.
Do te pasqyroj njeriun qe zbret nga malet dhe me mund dhe djerse nderton familje dhe karriere, jo ne Shqiperi, por diku me larg, ku rregullat jane me te egra dhe askush nuk te njeh.
Po ashtu do te pasqyroj familjen malesore, qe ne kerkim "te civilizimit", bie ne rrafsh dhe qe nuk i behet vone fare se kalamajte e tyre, jane njerez apo bageti, nuk u ben pershtypje se a kane shpuar veshin, hunden, vetullen, apo ... , por mjafton qe ti kene si numer dhe bota te mendojne se jane mire. Nuk u intereson fare qe dikush qe u paska bere nje "gjeme" sa per te rene ne gjak me ta, cmendurisht po ua kerkon doren e vajzes (o Zot cfare injorance). Dhe sigurisht qe nje vend qendror ne telenovelen time do te zere edhe femra shqiptare. Jo ajo ne pergjithesi se per deri ne vitet "e demokracise", jane dokumentuar me buste dhe portrete, por femra moderne. Ajo qe del me kerdhizen jashte dhe trurin bosh, permes rruges dhe plot "frymezim" ben edhe "shkence". E c'rendesi ka n.q.se ne canten e saj ka vetem vegla grash (tualeti etj), se per telefonin nuk ka vend, prandaj duhet ta mbajne edhe ne dore.
Duke qene se une nga keto kam pare dhe kam ngrene boll (ishalla me ty i ve kapak ketij kapitulli), jam i sigurte qe ketu do te kem informacione te bollshme per ta pershkruar me hollesi. Cool, happy, sexy ......... etj etj. Sigurisht qe te gjitha keto tipare vlejne paradite, apo ne ato pak dite qe ka shkolle (ah si nuk ka 7-dite ne jave shkolle), pasi mbasdite dhe darkave duhet te mbyllen dhe te luajne rolin e shpiakes, apo te shohin "telenovela" dhe revista mode.

Meqe me akuzove se une paskam thyer rregullat e intimitetit, duke u shkruajtur familjes tende, a te ka rene ndermend qe te me kerkosh te falur per te gjitha keto qe me ke bere? Pasi po ti nisemi kronologjise se ngjarjeve, i vetmi mesazh keqardhjeje ka qene sms i fejeses, apo harrova ate ta ka shkruajtur babi, apo jo?

Te ta them te drejten mezi po pres t'ia nisi te shkruaj "telenovelen"
time. Se c'kam edhe nje parandjenje qe edhe me pare do te me beje.
A nuk eshte per te ardh inat, qe shume gjera qe une te kam parashikuar ne "horoskopin" tend kane fillur te dalin? (shiko e-mail-in tim te dates 10.05.2005).
Sic po e marr vesh une paskam dashuruar njeriun jo te duhur, por ajo qe une nuk duroj eshte arroganzen dhe percmimin tuaj. Une do te kisha qene gjithmone i gatshem qe ti vija nje gur zemres dhe ta harroja lidhjen tone, sikur ne mes nesh te mos kishte mbizoteruar genjeshtra dhe fyerjet personale dhe familjare.
Une shume shpejt do te kem mposhtur dashurine per ty, por ama urrejtja karshi mosperfilljes se familjes tende, genjeshtrave ose pa qellim te tyre dhe tuat do te  me shtohet dite per dite.
Fatkeqesisht ne te ardhmen do te mbizotroje e liga e shpirtit tim (ishalla kjo me ndodh vetem me ju) dhe do te kenaqem duke ndier keq per ty dhe ata.
Shume njerez zgjedhin nje drejtim per tu bere te famshem dhe per kete investojne te gjithe mundin e jetes se tyre. Me c'po shoh une edhe ti e zgjodhe rrugen tende: do te behesh e famshme. E c'rendesi ka per mire apo per keq?

Jam shume i lumtur qe do te te shoqeroj ne rrjedhen e fames tende.

Fatmiri

P.S. Sa per te te krijuar nje ndjenje pershtirosje per ate pak ndjenje qe ke patur per mua dhe per te te mbushur mendjen per karakterin tend, po te dergoj nje kopje te nje artikulli gazete qe ka dale ditet e fundit.

E mitura e zhdukur: Me zboi dhuna e prinderve E Enjte,
13 Tetor 2005

Vajza 16-vjecare nga Malesia e Madhe, Vinjola Dema, tregoi dje ne polici se ishte zhdukur nga shtepia, pasi e keqtrajtonin prinderit. 
Pohimi:
"Kusheriren 11-vjecare e mora me vete qe te mos perflitesha per keq, per ikjen nga fshati im"

SHKODER - Keqtrajtimi qe prinderit thote se i kane bere, solli zhdukjen e mistershme te dielen, te vajzes 16-vjecare, Vinjola Dema ne Malesi te Madhe, e cila u denoncua dy nete me pare si e zhdukur dhe u gjet pak ore me vone ne kryeqytet. "Keqtrajtimi qe me kane bere prinderit ishte shkaku i largimit tim nga shtepia". Keshtu ka deklaruar para policise, gjate deshmise se saj ne lidhje me shkaqet e largimit, 16 vjecarja Vinjola Dema, e cila u gjet ne Tirane.
Ajo pohoi se diten e diele kur u zhduk, kishte marre me vete edhe kusheriren e saj 11 vjecare, Sebastiana Qefalia, pasi sipas saj, do t'i sherbente si garanci per te, me qellim qe te parandaloheshin fjalet e keqija, qe mund te perhapeshin ne fshatin e saj. Me te mberritur ne Tirane, Dema eshte strehuar ne kishen e pare qe i ka dale perpara. Pasi kane mesuar se si qendronte puna titullaret e kishes ku ishin strehuar vajzat kane njoftuar Drejtorine e policise te kryeqytetit. Keta te fundit pasi e kane marre ne pyetje vete 16 vjecaren dhe kane mesuar se si qendron e verteta, gjithashtu kur jane siguruar se nuk behej fjale per ndonje trafik te mundshem menjehere kane komunikuar me organizaten humanitare IOM, e cila nuk ka vonuar per t'i ardhur ne ndihme vajzave te cilat kishin nevoje per trajtim te vecante, pasi gjendja e tyre psikologjike, rezultonte jo e mire.
Perfaqesuesit e IOM-it kane qene te pranishem gjate gjithe dites se djeshme edhe kur vajzat jane percjelle per ne mjediset e Drejtorise se Policise se Shkodres. 16 vjecarja Dema, sikurse ka treguar ne zyrat rajonale te policise, prej disa kohesh ishte e fejuar dhe i fejuari i saj ndodhej ne Itali. Kjo ka bere qe familjaret e saj te ushtrojne nje lloj kontrolli dhe trysnie ndaj vajzes se saj, pasi ajo tashme ishte e fejuar dhe se nuk mund te dilte me si me pare. Kane qene keto kontradikta te cilat kane ardhur duke u thelluar mes nenes dhe vajzes, qe sic duket kane arritur gjer aty, sa vajza te detyrohet qe te braktise familjen e saj, dhe te largohet per ne Tirane.
Po tani a nuk te vjen turp te shikohesh ne pasqyre!?


*Te gjithe lexuesve te mi*

Jam shume e lumtur qe historia qe ju kini lexuar tashme ka ngjallur kureshtjen tuaj .

Ngjarje te  tilla, ndoshta jo kaq tragjike, ndodhin ne ambientet shqipare duke bere  shume njerez te vuajne e vene shume te rinj ne dileme te madhe per vendimet qe duhet te marin .
Ndoshte edhe disa nga ju , apo miqte tuaj jane ndodhur ne situata te tilla .
Ishte pikerisht kjo arsyeja qe une u frymezova per te shkruar nje roman,i cili duke pare reagimet tuaja do te jete shume interesant dhe i suksesshem njekohesisht.
Fakti  qe une iu dergova nje skice apo pjese te ketij romani kishte per qellim qe te mund te merrja ndonje mendim , sygjerim, apo ide nga ju per vazhdimin e rrjedhjes se ngjarjeve mes dy personazheve te mi .
Duke qene e interesuar qe te merrja ide sa me efektive nga ju nese do te ndodheshit ne situate te tille.
Nje gje shume e rendesishme qe une arrita nga ky kontekt me ju eshte se kuptova qe subjekti i romanit tim ,pavarsisht se i trilluar nga une , gjente nje mbeshtetje te madhe ne historite e jetes se shume te rinjeve shqiptere , te cilet ishin  gjetur ne situate te ngjashme me ate te dy personazheve te mi,Mirit dhe Mondes, e secili nga ato kishte dhene zgjidhjen sipas menyres se tyre  pavaresisht se per disa ka qene e veshtire dhe e dhimbeshme.
Dua t'i falenderoj shume  keto te rinj qe te nxitur nga 'skica' ime me shkruajten nje pjese te jetes se tyre e cila ka lene gjurme tek ato , e ju jam shume mirnjohese qe ma besuan mua nje gje te tille.
Fatmiresisht une ia arrita qellimit tim por per kete dua t'ju falenderoj maksimalisht juve qe ju pergjigjet e-mail-it tim ne menyre te drejtperdrejte ose jo me ndihmuat me mendimet dhe idete tuaje.
Gjithashtu dua te theksoj faktin qe une vazhdoj te jem e hapur per te gjithe ato qe kane akoma ide rreth vazhdimit te ketij romani.
Ishte nje vleresim dhe para kritike per te siguruar vlefshmerine sado e vogel qofte ajo , te kesaj historie dhe afrimin e romanit me realitetin e ashper te kohes qe jetojme. Prandaj perdora nje e-email dhe nje tregim sa me afer normales, qe te dukej histori e vertete. 
Ju premtoj qe ne faqen e hyrjes se  romanit ,do permend emrat e gjithe atyre qe me dhane ide te vlefshme, keshtu behemi te gjithe te famshem.

Falenderime te perzemerta.
Monda

----------


## GrifshA_

Te letra me shkrim ajo shprehet qe deshiron qe gjerat qe shkruhen aty, te mbeten midis jush. Nuk mendon se do kishte qene me mire te ishte verte ashtu?  :sarkastik:

----------


## ani-ani80

ne vazhdim po shtoj letrat  e tjera

----------


## DeLiRiUm TrEmEnS

... mban ere "hakmarrjeje primitive shqiptare". 

... ushqej trurin me pyetjen: "Pse pikerisht te Letersia?!"

P.S.: Ju lutem moderatoreve te hapin nje "bar kafe" ne forum, ku te diskutohen keto tema "letrare", sepse edhe kritiket e medias shqiptare ne kafene e mbledhin apo perpunojne frymezimin dhe ... informacionin.

----------


## angeldust

Lere gocen rehat te mbaroje shkollen!


Per keshilla e vure ketu? Me mire tek rubrika e psikologut...

----------


## ani-ani80

ja edhe faqja e fundit

----------


## eliza

i am not sure what u r looking for...
me vjen keq qe ti mund te postosh letren e saj keshtu duke e thyer besimin e saj tek ty... i ben shqipetaret te duken fjale thyes qe nuk e mbjane fjalen...
if u r looking for pity i am not sure u will find it in this page or web...
sorry to sound so rude 
eliza

----------


## ani-ani80

Po ku krijim eshte moj se mos eshte histori e vertete. Nje e njohura ime, Monda po shkruan kete duke grumbulluar "thashetheme" nga njerez dhe te njohur. Pastaj a nuk e ve re qe kemi te bejme me "thyerje bese" nga vajza dhe familja e saj? A me duket mua apo ku djaloshi po lufton per ta mbrojtur dhe jo per ta shkaterruar dashurine e tyre?

Ani

----------


## ani-ani80

Hi Prof. 

Kjo leter eshte per Monden. Do ta nisi sot bashke me aparatin e incizimit, ku une "fatmiresisht" kam incizuar bisedat e bera me familjaret e saj. Mos e caj ****** fare se nuk kemi se cfare ti bejme. Kryesore eshte qe si une ashtu edhe ti, beme maksimumin. Me ! vjen inat qe nuk kam patur incizime te saj, por nejse. 
Te pershendes
Fatmiri 

-------------------------------------------------

E dashur Monda,

Kete duhej te merrje ti nga Prof. Mundohu te marrish vesh se sa eshte emocion i momentit dhe sa eshte dashuri apo urrejtje e vertete.

Nuk e di se c'duhet te mendoj apo te ndiej, por ama nje gje di: te kam dashur dhe fatkeqesisht te dua, uroj qe kjo pune te mos me kthehet ne semundje dhe une te luftoj per kunj, sic ben familja jote, apo ti me mua.

Pershendetje 
Fatmir

P.S. Denisa po pyet se cfare eshte bere me dhuratat e saj? I bleva nje ore dore, ngjyre roze, ashtu sic i pelqejne asaj dhe i thashe qe ia ke dhuruar ti. Po meson tabelen e shumezimit dhe I ka te gjitha gjasat te behet nje matematiciente e tmerrshme. Ndersa une, ne rast se te intereson ta dish, jam si kokrra e molles, por me nje krimb qe me bren ne shpirt dhe me ze frymen.
Tre rreshta e-mail prej teje, edhe me te shara dhe mallkime do te me kishin bere me te gezuar sesa kjo heshtje e kobshme.


--------------------------------------


E dashur Monda,                                                                               28 shkurt 2006

Me vjen te pelcas nga inati, qe ti me nje llogjike kaq te shendoshe nuk me beson, ose se paku ben sikur nuk don te kuptosh. Perpara se te fillojme te kerkojme gabimet tek njeri-tjetri, na duhet te dyve te fillojme te shohim gabimet qe kemi bere vete, me ose pa qellim.

Perse shkepute kontaktin me mua, sapo more vesh qe une jam duke ardhur ne Tirane? Perse nuk dinjove qofte per respekt te Prof. te shkoje e te merrje ate "lesh" dhurate, qe te dergova? Perse nuk u lajmerove as tek une as tek Prof. qofte edhe nje here per te qare nje hall apo per te len nje mesazh? Perse duhej une te takohesha me Bashkimin perpara se te takohesha me ty? Perse nuk e more asnjehere guximin te me dilje perpara dhe te thoje te verteten, sado e hidhur qofte?

Prandaj nisur nga sjellja jote, ne rast se une kisha ne plan te vija ne Tirane dhe te rrija hijeve apo kafeve te Tiranes duke biseduar me ty, u detyrova te vija per te sqaruar "kercenimet" dhe "thashethem" me familjen tende.
A nuk te beri pershtytje fakti qe une ne shtepine tende erdha dhe kerkova doren tende, pavaresisht se ti me sjelljen tende dhe Bashkimi me vone me kercenimet e tij, nuk i kishi lene vend nje gjeje te tille?

Jo pa qellim une erdha qe me dt. 15 dhe deri me 18 nuk u takova me Bashkimin. Kam pritur te gjithe kohes qe ti, ose dikush qe ti i besoje te organizonte nje takim dhe se paku per ato gjera qe bejne "mmmuuu" te me sqaroje dhe cdo gje te mbyllej me kaq. Po ashtu duke mos qene i sigurte per mbarvajtjen e gjerave mes nesh dhe familjeve tona, une! kam marre te gjithe hapat e duhur per te shmangur cdo "hakmarrje" te tipit alla-malsoreshe, keto detaje mund ti degjosh tek biseda e pare me Bashkimin.
Nga biseda e pare me Bashkimin, te cilen ti do te kesh nderin ta degjosh te plote, une mora vesh, se ti asnjehere nuk i kishe treguar atij qe ne kishim patur kontakt perseri (ose ai se paku bente ashtu) dhe per te shmangur keqkuptimin qe te mos dilte e gjitha si nje kercenim i imi, une u detyrova te tregoj edhe llogarite e telefonave. Po ashtu une nuk i kam thene dhe "fatkeqesisht" as nuk kam incizime te bisedave tona. Te vetmet incizime qe une kisha dhe kam, kane qene ato me Ramadanin (dhe ti kete e ke ditur), pasi ashtu sic edhe ti e din, une ndihesha i kercenuar nga ai dhe po ashtu menyra se si perdridheshin fjalet me detyroi qe te marr masa parandaluese qe te mos jem une viktima apo kercenuesi. Kasetat e incizimeve ia kam treguar edhe Bashkimit.

Meqe si Bashkimi ashtu edhe une asnjehere nuk mundem te merreshim vesh, vendosem qe biseden tone ta vazhdonim ne prani te prinderve te mi dhe te tij, po ashtu edhe te Ramadanit. Sic edhe ke per ta degjuar vete ka qene nje bisede me "kercenime" dhe njekohesisht me qarje halli te te dy paleve. Nder te tjera flitet se si Bashkimi e paskish ne plan qe te me heqi qafe.

Arsyeja perse une erdha ne familjen tende dhe kerkova doren tende, ishte fare e thjeshte: ishte daja im qe i nderroi drejtim qellimit te vizites tone, pasi ai e degjoi nga une, qe une te doja dhe se ne mes nesh se paku dikur kishte patur nje ndjenje te sinqerte.
Po ashtu duke mos qene te sigurte se si do te priteshim nga familja juaj, une u detyrova ta incizoja biseden. Sigurisht qe ti thua eshte "pafytyresi", por ama pervoja e ka provuar qe ne te dy, si dhe familjet tona, i kane nderruar fjalet ne menyren qe kane dashur, duke mos patur aspak meshire per palen tjeter. Une deri me tani nuk kam permendur asnje kercenim dhe po ashtu nuk desha qe te bija pre e provokimeve apo thashethemeve te familjes tende, qe mund te me hidhnin fajin mua per cdo incident.
Kjo bisede, te cilen ti do ta degjosh nga aparati i incizimit qe po te dergoj, eshte e dyta ne radhen e bisedave (shiko manualin se si duhet ta perdorish).
Une po lodhem kot te komentoj ato qe jane folur, por ama do ta marrish vesh qe nuk isha une, ai qe shkaterroi cdo gje, por perkundrazi, kam mbrojtur ty dhe mua. 
 - "Kam patur ne plan te lypi nje burre per ciken dhe ta mbaj ne shtepi, por punet me jane ba si me jane ba dhe une kam vendosur ta mbaj ne shtepi pergjithmone. Zoti nuk me ka falur djale dhe i takon njeres prej vajzave te mia, qe te perkujdeset per mua dhe vajzen qe kam invalide. Kam biseduar edhe me familjaret dhe vajzen dhe ju nuk keni arsye te ndiheni te ofenduar, per arsyet e mia, te cilat ju tashme i dini, une kam per ta mbajtur ne shtepi pergjithmone. Ky eshte vendimi im i momentit dhe une nuk e kam marre pa pyet! ur njerezit e mi. Po ashtu eshte ne doren e cikes qe te vendosin cdo gje ne menyren qe don ajo, por une ama nuk e mbeshtes ne kete vendim."

Ky eshte nje citim fjale per fjale i Ramadanit (shiko Biseda II, minuta e 47). Mund te kem gabuar vetem me pike dhe prejse, por ama e kam diktuar rresht per rresht.

Daja im me kot u mundua ti mbushte mendjen Ramadanit, se na qenka dashuria e te rinjve me e rendesishme sesa kujdesi i prinderve, pasi Ramadani ia priti (shiko minuta e 49):
            - "Pastaj ju nuk duhet te harroni, qe djali juaj eshte shume me i mire sesa vajza ime, edhe po t'ju vija une nga mbrapa, ju nuk duhet ta merrnit. Kete ia kam thene edhe Fatmirit ne bisedat telefonike qe kam patur me te. Apo jo Fatmir?

Pas nje fjalimi te dajes tim, mbi dashurine dhe ne kete rast mbi ndjenjen qe rezervoja une per ty (kuptohet qe ai duke qene se ! kishte biseduar me mua te tere mbasditen, e teproi pak me fjale), vazhdon Ramadani:

- "Une e di dhe biles edhe vajza ma ka thene, qe ajo e ka dashur Fatmirin, por ama jane arsyet e mia familjare, ato te cilat me detyrojne te veproj ne kete menyre. Gjerat edhe mund te ndryshojne, pasi nuk jane te gjitha ne doren time. Vajza ime, po ashtu edhe djali juaj e kane te drejten te veprojne si te duan, por ama nuk e kane mbeshtetjen time. Pastaj nuk thone kot, 100 e kerkojne dhe nje e merr. Ne malsi ka ndodhur per ore, qe njerezit kane kerkuar me 10-tra here dhe shume vone kane marre pelqimin e robve, po kshu sic ka ndodhur qe edhe prinderit e cikes i kane cuar fjale familjes se djalit. Prandaj une burra nuk di se c'ka me ju thane ma, une fjalen time e kam thane nje here dhe nuk kam arsye ta ndryshoj. Ba me ndryshue gja, pasi une nuk jam krejt fanatik, do te jem une qe i coj fjale Brahimit, per te cilin une kam pyet dhe njerezit vetem fjale te mira me kane thane, per te ardhe me pi kafen e cikes.

Me pas e mori fjalen Baba im, i cili me plot gojen i dha te drejte Ramadanit, biles gati sa nuk po i kerkonte te falur, qe ne kishim kerkuar doren tende, pasi na qenkish detyrim i femijeve te "sakrifikojne" rinine dhe dashurine e tyre, per te mbajtur prinderit ne shtepi.
Me perfundimin e fjaleve te babes tim, ata te gjithe u ngriten dhe u desh nderhyrja ime, qe ata te uleshin edhe nje here, pavaresisht se Ramadani na e hapi deren te dilnim. Jam shume i lumtur qe ti do te kesh "nderin" ta degjosh se c'kam thene, pasi jam i sigurte qe edhe ato ti kane rrutulluar ashtu sic u pelqen atyre. 
Nder te tjera, po citoj veten:

- "Une kam kujtuar te gjithe jeten, qe paskish jetuar ne nje ambient dhe jam rritur me tradite, bese dhe burreri. Kam menduar dhe biles deri me tash kam qene krenar i te qenit shqiptar dhe malesor, por ama me vjen keq qe pas gjithe kesaj pervoje njerezore, qe une kam grumbulluar te zhgenjehem ne nje fare menyre te tille, si nga ju z. Ramadan, ashtu edhe nga prinderit dhe familjaret e mi. Ju zoti Ramadan e dini shume mire, qe ne nuk jemi placke lufte po ashtu edhe ju e dini qe une e kam dashur vajzen tuaj dhe ajo me ka dashur mua, por une .......".^


Ashtu sic edhe do ta degjosh vete, keto ishin fjalet e fundit, pasi ne ate moment jane ngritur te gjithe dhe kane bere te dalin nga dera.
Askujt nuk iu be vone se c'po flisja une, apo cfare halli kishe ti. Kryesore per ta ishte ! ajo qe une ate nate degjova nga baba jot dhe i imi: ata jane gati ti nxjerrin zorret e barkut femijeve te vet, vetem qe te cojne egon e tyre personale deri ne fund.

"- sado inatin qe ua kam ju dhe vajzes tuaj, e cila nga frika po me luan nga fjala, nuk do ta kisha kurre pafytyresine te "mallkoja", ju apo vajzen tuaj me fjale te tilla."

Keto ishin fjalet qe desha te thoja une dhe nuk me ngel pishman aspak qe nuk i thashe, pasi edhe une e kam nje babe po aq inatcor sa edhe i joti. Ishte ai dhe me vone edhe vellezerit e mi, qe me mbanin mua me shpresa qe inatin nuk e kishim te nevojshme ta shfrynim fare me ju, pasi ju bete gafa vete dhe ne vetem sa do t'jua kujtonim.

Se c'kemi folur bashke me Bashkimin, te nesermen qe u takuam tek QTU, mund ta degjosh ne biseden e 3-te. Shiko te lutem me vemendje vetem minuten e 29, se si Bashkimi qan hallin jo vetem tendin, por edhe te motres tende te madhe, e cila po ashtu si ty nuk ishte lejuar te merrte burrin qe donte, vetem per faktin qe ai ishte katolik. Po ashtu ne vazhdim permend faktin qe me cfare kafshelleku, baba jot, mire qe nuk te marton ty me mua, por ama te ze peng duke thene qe nuk te martoka kurre?

I bindur ne qellimin tim dhe po ashtu per te shmangur keqkuptimet e mevonshme, kerkuam bisede me Bashkimin dhe vellain e tij. Ashtu sic edhe do ta marrish vesh, pra tek biseda e 4-tert, une u kam shprehur shqetesimin dhe njekohesisht keqardhjen per keto gjera qe kane ndodhur dhe meqe sipas premtimeve te Ramadanit ne kishim kohe gjithe jeten per te kerkuar doren tende, nuk deshironim asnjehere qe letrat tona te shikoheshin si kercenim.
Kjo ishte nje "gafe elektronike" qe kishte ndodhur me perpara dhe se ti nuk e kishe bere me qellim. Por ne asnje moment nuk donim qe te perdorej kundra nesh ne asnjeren prej bisedave te ardhshme.
Sigurisht qe ti ke te drejte, qe thua perse e permenda une kete pune dhe nuk te besova ty, qe ti po ta merrte vesh kush do te ishe ajo qe do ta merrje vete persiper? Besoj se tashme e din, qe ti shume here me ke lujtur me hir ose pahir nga fjala dhe nuk desha qe te pergojohem per keq, apo te shikohej si mjet presioni apo perfoljeje te familjes tuaj.

- "Ne ndihemi te ofenduar nga trajtimi i ceshtjes nga ana e Ramadanit, po ashtu na vjen keq edhe per vajzen, e cila ndodhet ne momente te veshtira thjeshte se ka dasht djalin tem, por ama ne nuk do te kemi arsye tu biem as ju as Ramadanit ne qafe, per aq kohe sa ju dhe ne kemi burrerine te rrime ne fjale, te  flasim dhe te sillemi si burrat. Ramadani na ka dhene nje fjale dhe ne presim pergjigje prej tij ose vajzes se tij. Ne nuk kemi fytyre as faqe ti biem as atij as vajzes se tij ne qafe. Ai ishalla e din se kush i ka msy deren per mik dhe po ashtu na ruan ne dhe veten prej marres. Nuk duam qe te lindin keqkuptime dhe me pas te shkojme dam kunder najni-tjetrit, per ket arye duke e dite, qe sic i ka thane edh cika edhe Bashkimi djalit, qe Ramadani per cdo te mire apo te keqe, vjen e perplaset te ju, asht mire me pa dite ju ket pune. Kjo asht dicka qi ka ba vaki kadit dhe na nuk kena gisht n'ket pune, po ashtu na nuk dum asnjihere qe cikes ti dalin idhnim per ket pune. Ma e mira eshte qe ju me i marre kto letra dhe me i majt te shpia, po Ramadanit mos me i kallzue. Nuk dum qe ti bien edhe me shume pergjigjsi cikes per pune qe ajo i ka ba pa dashje, e aq me teper na me kane te perziem nato pune."

Keto ishin fjalet qe Baba im nder te tjera i tha Besnikut dhe Bashkimit.

Nder te tjera po citoj ato qe I thashe une Besnikut, pasi Bashkimi ishte shume nervoz dhe nuk ishte i pershtatshem per te folur:

- "Sigurisht qe une jam I inatosur jo vetem ne Monden por edhe ne Ramadanin, por ama une kam besim tek vetvetja dhe tek ajo cfare na bashkon mua dhe Monden, qe do te kem qetesine e duhur per te fituar besimin tuaj dhe te njeriut qe asnjehere me shume se tani e ka pase te nevojshme ndihmen tuaj."

- "E di Fatmir, por une nuk e kam idene fare se per cfare po flet, por ti nuk ke arsye te nervozohesh, pasi nafaken tende nuk ta ndalon kurrkush, pastaj ajo vajze ka Nene dhe Babe dhe ne nuk kemi se c'ka lypim aty" - mu pergjigj Besniku.

- "Ajo vajze e ka patur dhe e ka nevoje keshillen dhe ndihmen tuaj, prandaj ne rast se ju e doni ate, Ramadanin dhe veten, eshte koha me e pershtatshme qe ju ti ndihmoni. Une kam dashur dhe jam ndare edhe me vajza te tjera, por asnjehere nuk me ka ndodhur qe te ma shkulin dikush dike nga zemra, sic po ma ben Ramadani. Nuk eshte vetem dashuria ime qe vihet ne pikepyetje, por burreria dhe besa ime, pasi ju ne mos e paci marre vesh deri tani, duhet ta dini, qe ose Ramadan Sula ose e bija me kane pre ne bese dhe fatkeqesia ime eshte, qe une nuk kam si ti duroj dhe kam edhe takat t'ua kthej te mbushur si per thi. Nuk kam ardhe t'ju ankohem per letrat, pasi une e di qe ajo si shume pune te tjera e ka bere pa dashje, por kam ardhur t'ju tregoj, qe une e kam durimin dhe guxim t'ju perballoj paburrerive dhe poshtersive tuaja, vetem qe te mos koritem me njeri-tjetrin. Asnjehere nuk me kishte shkuar ndermend te hakmerresha karshi nje njeriu qe me ka dashur dhe do te perpiqem qe te mos e bej as karshi Mondes, por ajo qe me vret mua eshte fakti, qe ju, pra Ramadani me dhune dhe ju me heshtjen tuaj, ma keni shkul nga zemra nje njeri, qe une e desha si driten e diellit. Po te me kishte ndare ajo, une e kisha pase burrnine me I shkue edhe ne dasem, me nje tjeter, qe asaj I kenaqet zemra, por me keto qe po ben Ramadani, duke u ndihmuar dhe nga vellai jot instiktivisht, me ben qe te mos bej tjeter gje vec ti kujtoj Ramadan Sules ato cfare na ka thene para 5 burrash dhe te pres kur ai te lodhet, ose vajza e tij te marrin rrugen per tek une."

Ky qe I tha keto isha une.

Kusurin degjoje vete ose pyet Besnikun.

Biseden e bere me Bashkimin diten e premte mund ta degjosh po ashtu si te tjerat eshte incizuar sipas radhes si biseda e 5-te. Nuk po lodhem fare te ta komentoj, pasi nuk me del koha per ate pune, por ama ulu dhe degjoje, po te duash mundesh edhe ta ri-degjosh, por ama jam i sigurte, qe ashtu sic e the edhe vete ti, po ashtu sic e kane thene te tjere, nder ta edhe Bashkimi, ti dhe Ramadani jeni fajtore per kete rremuje dhe katrahure genjeshtrash. As Bashkimi, i cili me sa ma tha kishte patur debat me vellezerit e vet, qe perzihej ne budalleqe te dajes dhe te tuat, dhe as vellezerit e tij nuk kane per tu marre me me punen tende dhe te Ramadanit, pasi ju ia keni mbyllur deren vetes dhe nuk keni nevoje per mend e tyre. 
Nder te tjera ai thote: -" Keq asht me thane mor burre, po ti ne na ki dal borxhi, biles edhe arsyeja pse erdha eshte se kam burrni dhe respekt per ty. Leni pak kto pune te ftofen dhe merru ti me Monden, pasi vetem ajo e ka ket pune n'dore".

Nder te tjera une i thashe: -"vetem Nenen mos ma shani, dilni me rrihni, me vritni apo me peshtyni, por ama une nuk heq dore, per te vetmin fakt, qe une dhe ajo vajze jemi dashur dhe ju ma keni shkul me zor dhe hile nga zemra. I keni brockullitur perralla dhe genjeshtra per mua, vetem qe ajo te thote ato qe tha. Nuk heq dore pasi per mua eshte me e lehte te duroj kete poshterim tuajin qe me beni gjate kohes qe une luftoj per Monden, sesa te hesht, pasi une nuk heshti dot dhe kam inat dhe takat tua kthej si as dreqi nuk kish mujt ma mire."

Kusurin degjoje vete. Jemi ndare duke i dhene doren si miq njeri-tjetrit.

Me vjen keq qe nuk e pate "burrerine", qe mbas gjithe kesaj qe ndodhi te mos thoje nje "me fal". Ishte e vetmja fjale qe sado qe ndihem i inatosur dhe i shperfytyruar nga ti, do te me kishte lidhur kembe e duar dhe nuk do te kisha patur fuqi "te hakmerrem" karshi nje vajze, e cila me deshi por nuk qe e zonja te finalizonte dashurine time dhe te saj. Ishin fjalet qe me kishin ndaluar te beja cdo te ! keqe njerezve qe dhunuan dashurine tone dhe qe faktikisht nuk kane largpamesine e duhur.

Asaj Mondes, qe me deshi dhe luftoi ne menyren e vet per mua une i kam dhene premtimin dhe do ia mbaj (ndoshta edhe nuk do te quhet me Monda, por Sanije), por ama kesaj Mondes qe po shoh une kohet e fundit, nuk kam se c'ti them tjeter, vecse ta le ne duart e inatit te malesoreve, te cilet ne i kemi edhe njerez te dashur.

Mirupafshim

Fatmiri

P.S. Gjeje kohen e duhur ti degjosh e qete te gjitha bisedat, pasi jane me shume se 3 ore. Jam i sigurte qe me pas ke per te gjetur nje sebep tjeter dhe nuk ke per te thene qe, nuk jane nxjerrja e intimiteteve nga ana ime (gje e cila duhet te kishte ndodhur), por ndoshta se une e mbaj kapelen shtrember. Je e ndershme se paku per nje moment dhe thuaj te verteten: nuk me deshe kurre per tu lidhur seriozisht, ! por thjeshte per nje aventure te radhes. Me vjen keq qe une te kam dashur kaq shume sa nuk me behet te te shoh te lumtur pas ketij shperfytyrimi, po ashtu nuk mund te shoh te lumtur ata njerez, qe dhunuan dashurine tone (kuptohet ne rast se ka qene dashuri).
Po ashtu me vjen keq qe une i kam te gjitha mjetet dhe mundesite, qe ashtu si familja jote te mbaje premtimin e vet, edhe une te mbaj timin.
Mos harro qe do te jesh ti, ose familja jote, qe do te vendosni se kur ne do te perplasemi dhe felliqemi, perpara opinionit shqiptar. Me vjen keq qe une i dhashe edhe nje shans tjeter dashurise tone dhe nuk bera ate qe do te me duhet te bej me vone.

Sigurisht qe ti e vendos vete se a duhet ta dergosh kete leter ne shtepi bashke me bisedat e incizuara. Heren e pare qe do te me duhet une u kam edhe nga nje kopje tjeter dhe mund t'ua dergoj perseri. Nuk do te jem une qe do te "bie ne gjak" me ju, por do te jesh ti dhe Baba jot, qe do ta lypni turpin dhe do te doni te provoni "paburrerine" time. A thua nuk u mjafton fakti, qe une jam me "i buku" me "i forte", me "i zgjuar" dhe me "i kulturuar" se ju? Perse nuk e pranoni edhe faktin, qe mund te jem edhe me "i poshter" sesa ju?
Sigurisht qe ti me kete leter mundesh te shkosh edhe ne gjykate te me besh padi, per "perzierje ne jeten private". Aty do te jesh njeri i njohur aty dhe mundesh shume shpejt te besh "emer", edhe shtypi ka per te shkruar per ty, se ti tashme ti je e njohur dhe shkrimet per ty presin vetem aprovimin tim per botim.

Edhe nje here: Jam shume "i lumtur", qe une kam provat e duhura qe nuk kam qene i pabese ndaj teje. Po ashtu jam shume "i lumtur", qe denimin dhe mallkimin qe duhej te merrje nga une, ti e more nga familja jote, ndersa mua nuk me ngel gje tjeter, vecse t'ju kujtoj kanunin dhe fjalen qe keni dhene. 
Mos harro te ruash nje eksemplare te kesaj letre, pasi do te te duhet.

----------


## Lexuesja

Une u mundova ta lexoja te gjithe kete qe ke shkruar , por ishte e pamundur te krijoja ne mendjen time pak a shume nje tregim apo novele qe *une* apo* ne* qe lexojme , te krijonim nje pafajsi tek autori i ketij shkrimi . 

Ne radhe te pare une e kritikoj autorin , qe ketu ka permendur emra e mbiemra , ku duket qarte se shkrimi i mesiperm me shume eshte hakmarres se sa nje mesim per te dashuruarit , te cilet kane te njejtin fat te autorit .

E dyta , vete autori ne shkrimet e tij thote se nuk jam hakmarres , por po te vesh re , ky shkrim eshte komplet hakmmares .

E treta , mendimi im eshte se perderisa ato prinder e kan lejuar vajzen te vij tek ti , dhe ne se vajza do kishte dashurin e duhur per ty , nuk do ishin ne gjendje prinderit te ndanin . Me kete dua te them se vete vajza nuk ka qene  e vendosur per kete dashuri .

Autori vete  , me sa shoh eshte i dashuruar tej mase me kete vajze , nuk kam asnje kundershtim , por duke qene vete baba , mendoj se duhet te perdori me shume llogjiken se sa hakmarrjen .

Ndoshta jam nxituar per sa i perket kritikave  , por po te ishte shkruar ne forme novele ndoshta do ishte kuptuar me mire .

----------


## ani-ani80

Po sigurisht qe e gjithe kjo nje novele do te behet. Pastaj ketu shkruajne shume veta njekohesisht dhe e gjithe historia merr drejtime nganjehere te pashpjegueshme. Edhe emrat, po ashtu si e gjithe historia eshte komplet e trilluar apo e ngjyrosur me element te jetes shqiptare.
Mos u merzit se nuk ka mbaruar historia akoma. 

Ani

----------

